# Single Women Bumps & Babies - Part 2



## aweeze

A new home for our bumps and babies 

*   Our new BFP's waiting for their first scan  *

Full Moon - DIUI -  - First scan - 24/11/2008, EDD - 10/07/2009

*







Our very special Mummys-in-waiting







*

Patterdale - DIUI -  - EDD - 25/05/2009

Chowy - DIVF -  - EDD 22/05/2009

Muddypaws - DFET  - EDD 15/05/2009

Kylecat - DIVF  - EDD 29/04/2009 ^bluestork^

Orchidsage - DIVF   - EDD 08/04/2009

Tommie - DIVF  - EDD 22/03/2009

Some1 - DIUI  - EDD 29/01/2009

SuzieB - DEIVF  - EDD 25/11/2008

*







and our little miracles...







*

lizt - DICSI -  Sam born 28/11/2007

Aweeze - DIVF -  Ellis born 2/10/2007

Kimberley - DIVF -  Amelia born 5/08/2007

Going It Alone - DIUI -   Amelie & Elsbeth born 23/11/2006

    ​
Please let me know any changes/updates to the list.

Lou
X​


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey aren't we doing well!!!  2008 and proving to be a very productive year!
Go girlies!!!!  
Take care of yourselves and your precious cargo...
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just bookmarking.....not quite brave enough to join the 'bumps' officially yet  

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Me too! Would love to be on the board but do I dare? Worked out from Miriam Stppoard's book that EDD would be 12th May 09 but then I'm not sure that you can use the normal tables with controlled FET cycles? Clinic said today that it would be 2 weeks from ET but that would mean not four weeks until Friday, which doesn't make sense as embryos were 2 weeks old last Friday. So I'm going with four weeks pg from today. Scan on 29th September. Hold on bubs  

Muddy


----------



## some1

Hello - just a quickie from me as I am off work feeling really rotten with a horrible cold    Lou - can you add my EDD (29/01/0 to the list please.  Can't believe I am almost at the half way mark - 20 weeks tomorrow! - got my anomaly scan on Friday and still feeling scared that they are going to tell me it has all been a mistake and there is no baby there   have been starting to feel movements (like bubbles popping) over last 2-3 weeks though, so hoping all is well.

 to everyone

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, think I'll wait a while before being added officially Lou - don't want to tempt fate....

Assume my EDD will be very similar to Muddys, perhaps a couple of days later as hers were blasts and mine were 3 days....but I'm not even going to think about that until I've got past the 7 week scan

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Some1...... I know you want that baby to arrive soon but I think you might mean EDD of 29/01/09 rather than 08 !!!     Actually wouldn't it be lovely if we could do that....I'd have mine having arrived last year I think.....and perhaps number 2 on the way now! 

mmmmmm...

..Dinky xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Lou, thanks so much for setting up the page on the start of this thread! I hope that everyone is feeling OK. 

Some1 - sorry to hear you are feeling unwell - hope you feel better soon - can't believe you are half way there!!

Suzie  - hope the MS is reducing a bit and we get to hear all your news soon. 

Orchidsage and Tommie - girls, hope you are well and taking things nice and easy  

Lou - how is little Ellis - can't be too long until his firsy birthday - do you have any special plans for him?!

My EDD is 29th April 2009 - however perhaps we could put that up after i've had my seven week scan which is tommorrow. I am absolutely petrified about it - so so scared. I have been having lots of symptoms e.g. sickness, v sore boobs but I am still worried. I hope all is going OK inside! the five and a half week scan showed a sac, yolk and 2mm fetal pole so I'm hoping things have developed since then! What a terrible worrier I am!! I suppose thats what being a parent is about though so I had better get used to it!  

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - all the best for the scan tomorrow. You'll be fine - you've got symptoms, and you had the previous scan, so not too much to worry about - although I know that's easy to say, I have no idea how I'm going to make it to Oct 1st....
Do let us know how you get on tomorrow - what time is your scan?

I feel quite crappy but not sure if that's tiredness from travelling to Helsinki, or related to being pregnant. Surely I wouldn't really have symptoms this early? I just feel out of sorts, tired, not sick but strange taste in mouth, hungry but don't know what I want to eat (room service menu not very inspirational - reindeer tongue soup anyone?!) and generally bleurgh...and tomorrow I have to give a presentation to 160 people....not a good week  

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling better than me! 
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Good luck for tomorrow Katie xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Katie - will be thinking of you!

Lauris - sounds like early pregnancy symptoms to me, they definitely can start that early!  I also had the strange taste in my mouth (although not metallic like lots of people describe) still have it now sometimes!  Hope the presentation goes well tomorrow, at least it will distract you

Dinky - oops, yes should have been 09 - feeling blooming poorly and combined with pregnancy brain I've got no chance have I !!  Lou can you change the date on the front page please  

Some1

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Yes Lou think will wait till 7 week scan before going on board, don't want to tempt fate! I am also feeling really tired and slightly grotty. No sickness but a bit suspicious of food in the early part of the day, feeling not quite sure if I really want to eat it and slightly quesy when eating but OK when it's gone down.  Have got a really strong ache in my groin today as if pulled a muscle slightly. Not sure if that's normal? Does that ring any bells? Paranoid it's af related and had a bit of a scare in HMV today and had to rush to loo to discover was just a run of crinone gel into knickers (sorry TMI!) - guess this will continue for next 8 weeks as have to continue the gel till 12 weeks. Almost want the cyclogest back (so to speak!) so I can stop this constant checking.  Despite having a box and a half of it left I have to continue with the other gel, not sure why it's different for FET as opposed to fresh but that's their policy. 

Good luck for tomorrow Kylecat, hope it all goes to plan and reassures you  

Muddylane


----------



## going it alone

I am amazed that we have enough over here for a list, it's wonderful.

Katie - best of luck for tomorrow.

I know how you all feel about not making anything official until your first scan. I lingered around the bumps boards for ages before I dared even to post.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie, sending you lots of luck for tomorrow.

Take care,

Jovix


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

oh Lou that's funny x

Hope lovely Ellis is ok x


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls!
Lou - thats hilarious  , I was as bad!!!! And Sam - I thought MS was Multiple Sclerosis as well!!! 

Congratulations Muddylane and Laura on your successful BFP!!!!!! Delighted for you!! Best wishes now for your upcoming scans.
Katie, best of luck to you too - it is a worrying time I know, but hopefully you will have your worries pushed away when you see your scan.

I got on great at the hospital on Monday, - both babies ( !!!) doing well.  I am booked in for the 20 week scan but also see doc in between at the twin clinic.  I told them about it being donor egg so I dont think I need to have nuchal scan do I? They are leaving that up to me.  I could not do anything with results if they are bad so its of no benefit to me....? I am going to be positive.

I am nervous putting on my little ticker for being pregnant!!! I am still getting used to the fact myself!

Lou - how is Ellis? He looks so gorgeous in your recent picture...

Hi there Dinky! Hope you are keeping well!

Best wishes to you all,

Love Orchid
xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls, thanks for all your messages  . Am relieved to tell you that the scan went well this afternoon. 'Bean' measures 9mm which is spot on for 7 weeks and there was a very clear heartbeat which showed up within seconds. I have a couple of scan photos although there's not a great amount to see. The nurses and both the consultants were so happy for me and spent ages talking to me afterwards - they genuinely seem so pleased for their patients which is nice. They were ready to sign me off today but I'm not quite ready to leave the comforts and friendliness of the Wessex so I'm going to book in for another scan in a couple of weeks for reassurance purposes. It's an extra £120 but a small price to pay I think!  

Thanks again everyone for your kind comments - I know I am one of the lucky ones to have got a BFP but you still worry at every milestone! Here's hoping lots of others join this thread soon, 

Love to all
Katiexxx

PS - Lou EDD is 29th April 2009 - thanks


----------



## some1

Congratulations Katie !  So glad it went well, hopefully you can start to relax a little bit now (although if you are anything like me you will probably now start worrying about your next scan!).  

Have you been to your GP/made your midwife booking in appointment yet?  If not, I would recommend going soon so you can set the ball rolling - I didn't go until I was nearly 9 weeks which meant I ended up having my booking in appt with midwife at 13 weeks (I think they are usually done at around 9 weeks) and 12 week scan at 14 weeks.

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie, 

Have been looking out for your post. So glad all OK....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Laura and Some1 

Thanks for the advice re the GP Some1 - I did go a week ago and a midwife should be ringing me in a week or two. If I haven't heard anything by the end of next week, I'll ring them again! Good luck for your 20 week scan on Friday - I expect you will see loads! I know though that you want to keep the sex a surprise  .

Laura - hope that your presentation went well in front of all those people. You must be so relieved that it's over! I am OK talking to an assembly hall of 200 12 year olds but would be so so scared if it were adults!!!  

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats with scan Katie - this is all getting very very exciting!!!!  Just think next years meet ups will have to include a ball pit / play park to keep little ones amused!!!
Take care girlies, brilliant news all round.
x x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Katie x


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone, 

Wow , there is this new Part 2 version came up and was busy reading them to catch up  

Katie, Orchid,  glad your scan went well. I also had 12wks 4 days scan yesterday. I always
get nervous before the scan.

Yesterday, I had a scan for Nuchal Translucency Screening and it was 1.3mm, so with that result
the probability of Trisomy 21 was 1:1138 (pretty ok for my age 41 ??).  but then I'll get a blood test
result next Monday which will also give me a probablity for those genetic problems the baby could
possible have. i'm so scared. I wonder the blood test could have totally an opposite result from
Nuchal screening? Have anyone heard about it?  In anycase, I should take Amniocentesis though.
But then another worry though...if I find out there are problems on my babies after the Amnio, 
the baby will be quite big and grown, so I would feel so guilty to abort. then why am I taking Amino?

Oh well...no ending of worries to be a mum  

Sorry for my bra, bra, bra, hoping this thread did not make anyone uncomfortable.  

Tommie


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Tommie  

I think the amnio dilemma is one that affects many people indeed. You're right that by the time the amnio is done its later to then make any decisions  . Lets just   you, or any of us, don't ever have to make those kind of heartbreaking decisions. 

Love

Emma xx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - so pleased that all was great today.  Try to relax & enjoy! 

Tommie - glad test results were good too.  Hope you get more good news from bloods.

Love to all

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie and Orchid, i'm glad that your scans went well  

Tommie, hope that your blood test come back okay aswell 

Laura and Some1, hope that you are both feeling better today  

Hope all other bumps and babes are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Katie! What a relief. Good idea for the 9 week scan too, just to put your mind at rest. I think that I get a 9 week included in my package too but would certainly pay for one if not. Still, got to get to seven weeker yet! How do you stand it...I feel a bit out of my mind already with every twinge and ache. Don't suppose it gets better till after 12 weeks and then maybe not until you feel the first movement? 

Orchid, how exciting that you have twins!  I have a single friend with twins....she just has to be very organised and accept all help offered...including encouraging friends to stay for the weekend! 

Tommie, a difficult one regarding amnio. My 40 year old friend had one in last few months following a high risk result on nuchal but all was fine. I think I'd be a bit too scared to do it....depends on what you would do if it wasn't best news. But the result sounds pretty good to me...not that I know much about it. Did they say what level of risk this equated to?

Muddylane


----------



## orchidsage

Hi to all,

Katie - thats great news on your scan! Delighted for you and I was the same - I paid for more scans - really for my own reassurance. (Nearly one every week in August! with my scares) Hope you are a little more relaxed now! We just move the goal posts dont we? and worry about the next stage!

Tommie - good to hear from you - Glad your Nuchal scan went so well but on the blood tests, I have read the same info as Lou gave you - Being a twin pregnancy first, the blood test can give a wrong high reading....Your results are fantastic tho on your nuchal - for a young one like you!! How is the sickness now? Is it nearly going? The amnio is a tough one tho - do you wish to have it done yourself? or is it because its there on offer?

Hi Muddy! Has your news sunk in yet?!! Delighted for you and cant wait to read when you have had your first scan!
Lou - great to hear about Ellis! He is so much a little man isnt he?!! I would say your heart was in your mouth tho with those frights with him. They can so easily happen cant they....

Hi there to everyone on here -   hope you are all okay,

Love Orchid


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks Orchid. News hasn't sunk in really, keep just thinking it was a mistake and I'll suddenly get a pain and it will all be over! Can't wait for scan...it's just too far away! Almost don't dare to believe that I might be a mummy one day - oh i so hope it sticks around and wish I had some frosties to back me up! 

Muddy


----------



## muddypaws

I think that I should be put into a coma for the next 8 weeks! Today, i have had no symptoms. The aches have gone, haven't felt queasy at all and seem less tired and now I am panicking that it is all over. I am driving myself insane. Does this happen? Do symptoms go and then come back again? Did another pg test but guess the hormones would still be in my system anyway. Help...reassurance needed!


Muddylane


----------



## some1

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow and worried that I will have a bad experience like at the last one (where they told me that the baby's measurements were a 'cause for concern').  Feeling really sorry for myself at the moment as still feeling really poorly (tried to go back to work today, lasted till 2pm but felt so awful had to come home) and got lots of stress going on plus really hormonal and tearful.  Really need to go to bed otherwise won't make it to work tomorrow  

Some1
xx


----------



## lulumead

sending you big hugs     someone, I'm sure all will be fine. Try and get some sleep.
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks Lou. I had a look at your diary and it has made me feel better. It is such a roller coaster at this stage. The elation of seeing the positive result doesn't last long before the next panic comes on. I still can't believe it and am so desperate for the scan. I am also back to work after a period off. This is a bit scary as some of the issues remain with a likely major court case (employment tribunal) coming up Nov/Dec. This whole thing will then have been ongoing for two years!! I just wish this person would go away and stop harrassing us - it's awful. Still, I care less about it now that I have my bfp  . So hope it sticks otherwise life will be bleak...

For now, am smiling secretly to myself, can tolerate pregnant women and have dangerously ordered some maternity jeans....mainly cos of weight gain non-pregnancy related! Might as well get pg ones if I have to buy a new pair anyway, further weight gain in any event will then be safely managed!

Some1 - just read your post and sorry that you are feeling so awful.   Hope it all goes well tomorrow...ask lots of questions if they say nebulous things!

Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - sorry you're not feeling good. Don't go to work if you're ill - no point making yourself feel worse...
Good luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will all be fine....let us know how you get on - are you going to find out the sex?

Muddy - can totally sympathise. I have done a test every day so far and now have a ridiculous collection of preg tests which I can't quite bring myself to throw away (even though a pile of urine soaked sticks is hardly appealing  ) ...and not even sure why I'm doing it as the HCG wouldn't disappear overnight anyway so even if something was wrong I wouldn't know. Just want to hibernate for the next 8.5 months and wake up with a baby  

Must go to bed now myself, is 1.15am 'my time' at the moment and have been up since 6am - travelling for work is so not glamorous at all  

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Some1, hope all goes well tomorrow. So sorry you're feeling rough & worried about tomorrow. Sending you huge hugs &   

Love & hugs to all the mums, mums to be, bumps and (not so!) babies,
Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1 all the best for the scan today.  Take care big hugs     x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck today Some1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hi SOme1 - I hope you had a better scan experience this time round     - are you well enough to make it tomorrow?

Dinky x


----------



## some1

Hello 

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages.  Am definitely hormonal as reading them just made me cry.  I seem to cry at anything at the moment.  Gave myself a good talking to after posting last night (after having a good cry - again) and decided to call in sick today, which has made the day much easier, especially as I am now feeling not nearly as poorly as yesterday (will be coming to Stratford - looking forward to seeing everyone!).

Scan experience totally different to last time (although very quick - I thought the 20 week scan was supposed to take ages).  Got called in on time - was actually a bit disappointed as I was looking forward to seeing some new babies (they wheel the new mums and babies through the waiting room on the way from delivery to the ward) although that would probably have just made me start blubbing againg.  Scan was done by senior sonographer who was lovely.  There is still a baby in there (!) and everything looks fine - it's little spine looked like a zip.  She pointed out it's head, arms, legs, hands and feet then said I could go!  I asked her about the femur length as it was a 'cause for concern' last time and she said it was fine, then she said that because my 12 week scan was done late (13+5, then they altered my dates to make me 14+2) the measurements are less accurate and that the operator should have done something to the computer to allow for that - so seemed like all that worry for nothing.  Then, she sent me back to the waiting room while she wrote up my notes.  A couple of minutes later, she scared the life out of me by calling me back in to rescan me 'just to check something'.  She had double checked the leg measurements and just wanted to remeasure them, luckily when she did that it just confirmed that everything was fine - phew!  While she was scanning me I told her how they had changed my dates and said that I was 5 days further along than I was and mentioned that I had had fertility treatment - she said that they should have gone by my dates because they were more accurate than the scan!  So, all that worrying about my little one's legs seems to have been for nothing - I'm really going to try to start enjoying being pregnant now (ooh and Mum is treating me to a private scan next week so will get another DVD and a chance to say hello to 'Corky' again!)

Some1
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh - brilliant news Some1   .

How exciting xxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey some1 - so glad that things turned out well at the 20 week scan - it sounded like they really knew what they were doing today, thankfully!!!  

Glad that you are feeling a bit better, lots of love katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, i'm really glad that your scan went well today and that your mind has been put at rest. 

Look forward to seeing you and bump tomorrow.  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - lovely news that all is well, and great that you are feeling up to coming tomorrow. I cry at the drop of a hat at the moment too, so we'd better have an ample tissue supply with us for lunch  

See you tomorrow
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news some1 - and hey we're all allowed to have our emotional days whilst on this journey!

Don't blame you having a private scan, lovely of your mum to do that for you!
Looking forward to the pictures!!
Take care
R x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 glad today went well for you and bump, enjoy next weeks too x

All this talk of crying, I've been terrible for the last couple of weeks and I'm not pg so can't even blame the hormones!


----------



## dottiep

Some1 - great news that the scan went well & you are reassured.  Look forward to stroking your bump for luck tomorrow. 

Dx


----------



## going it alone

Some1 - I'll see you soon anyway but great news on the scan. Like Lou I always look at my scan DVD, was only looking at the photos on my laptop at work today. 

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## lizt

Hi ladies

Just found this thread while up at the crack of dawn feeling very sick for some reason, no definitely not pregnant! Thought I would join you as I am a single mum to a totally gorgeous little boy, the love of my life. I see that a lot of you guys are pregnant so many congratulations, my pregnancy had many many bumps from bleeding and clots till 15 weeks to PROM and ending up in hospital at 29 weeks and then Sam being born at 32 weeks weighing 3lbs, all totally worth it. I live in Toronto so shall be online at odd hours to most of you and have only two weeks left of maternity ( we get a year here although I have not taken all of it), where did the time go!

Anyway, I look forward to chatting with you all and sharing the ups and downs of being a single mum and knowing that there are others dealing with the same things I do.

Love Liz x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Liz    

Lovely of you to join us


----------



## suitcase of dreams

welcome Liz...and baby Sam...great to have you with us

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

glad to hear the scan went well and all is as it should be!

hello to other bumps and babies, and welcome Liz & Sam.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Liz, lovely to hear from you across the ocean....
Congratulations on the birth of Sam - real cutie.
Take care
R x


----------



## winky77

Hello Liz.....welcome to our threads!!!  Nice to have someone from over the pond on board!  We're mostly UK and a couple of Europe posters so it will be really interesting to hear how your experiences are the same and different. 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## lizt

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the welcome, there are going to so many babies on here in the not to distant future, it's so exciting. Well, after a humid day yesterday the remnants of hurricane ike passed through las night and it is now a lovely coolish morning. As I only have two more weeks at home (trust me, mat leave whizzes by!) I am having a Sam week, so today we are going to a drop in centre for a play and some songs, Tuesday we will go swimming and Wednesday we are going to go shopping for a halloween costume, thats as far as I,ve got! Hope you all have a good week, gotta get going 

Liz  and Sam x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Liz - sounds like you and Sam are going to have a lovely week  

I went to see my GP today - as unhelpful as ever. Refused to do blood test as said pointless, and won't do me a prescription for any of the drugs because I had my IVF privately. Kind of expecting them not to pay for the drugs but did think she could have shown some more empathy. She seemed to think I was making a fuss about nothing and should just book in to see the midwife when I'm 10 weeks and be done with it. No offense to our lovely GPs on here (if you're reading!), but do they not teach empathy at medical school?!

Saw my counsellor this evening and she pretty much said the same thing though - I need to relax, stop worrying that something will go wrong, and enjoy being pregnant. I've been instructed not to google any more pregnancy risk factors etc, and not to read stories about all the things which go wrong. So I'll probably be spending a bit less time on FF for a few weeks just until I can get a bit of perspective. I'll still be reading/posting on here with you lovely singles, but might keep a more low profile elsewhere....she's right, I need to stop thinking about what could go wrong (I can't change it anyway) and focus on how amazing it is that I'm pregnant
Wish me luck - positive thinking has always been a bit of a challenge for me  

Did another digital test this morning and it came up immediately as pregnant 3+ weeks so can only assume all is OK and am going to try to enjoy it a bit more now

Hope everyone else is well

Lou - hope poor Ellis is better after the vomiting episodes - not what you needed after a long day out!

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I can't believe you're still doing pg tests!!  BELIEVE!!!
Sorry your gp wasn't more helpful - do you have to pay for your clexane then?  That's hardly fair!
Do try to relax & stop worrying.....easy for me to say I know  

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Liz-welcome to the thread.

Lauris- so pleased that things are going well, apart from GP.  To be honest many people do preg tests as a resasurance scans are more realiable, but in fact it doesn't mean much as you still test positive for a while even when you miscarry until HCG levels drop below 25-50 ish- the cruel toment of miscarriage!  This positive.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I know you girls are both right - will try not to test again now and just enjoy being pregnant - still doesn't feel real though  

Dottie - not even the clexane. Apparently the NHS doesn't think there is enough evidence that these drugs actually make a difference so they won't prescribe them. I wasn't really expecting them to to be honest....especially as the doctor who was so good last time with the blood tests etc has left the practice..oh well....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris my GP would prescribe the gestone and clexane and steroids he said. 
think every preg test kits is a pack of nappies!!
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Glad I read this thread tonight! I am also a terrible worrier and it's good to know I'm not the only one out there!!   Even though I've had the seven week scan, I am still worrying. If I don't feel sick for a few hours I worry. If I don't feel tired, I worry! I have only done the ONE pg test though, I can't be bothered to go out and get anymore!! 

Laura - I think not googling is a good idea - I have tried to cut down on that myself - it only makes me worse!  You've only got just over 2 weeks until your scan - with work and other busy things in your life, that time will fly by! I know you'll be fine.  

Jenny, lovely to see you on here. Hope you had a lovely time at your mum and dads BBQ yesterday! I love the fact that you are so positive - I really wish I could be more like that myself!

Lots of Love
Katiexxx

PS - Laura, don't worry about your GP, mine is useless too - in fact I can't stand him! He makes a complete joke out of everything, idiot! Although I did see a lovely lady locum a few weeks ago and she restored my faith a bit!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - good point re saving cash for nappies. Although I still have 2 digital and 4 non digital tests in my sock drawer    Just in case I need them......

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Completely understand the worrying. It doesn't help that other people (i.e the clinics) tell you to be cautiously optimistic and to keep fingers crossed...doesn't feel particularly positive to me! I'd rather people said "oh that's fantastic...you're going to be a mum". Hey ho. One advantage of being a Dr oneself (even if not a medical one!) is that the practice nurse just does what you ask of her....brill! Not that she necessarily knows what it is...asked me at five weeks preggers whether i knew which sex it was!!

I have one test left over and might do it later in week or if i get a scare but am feeling less pressure to keep checking. Mind you, my scan has been moved forward and the clinic do agree with my dates...i.e. that i was 5 weeks on friday just gone, so this has helped a bit.

Lauris/Jenny/Kylecat - WE ARE PREGNANT!!!!!        

Muddy x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
The wait for the scan is driving me mad. It has been moved forward now to fit in with my friend's childcare but even still, a whole week more feels like forever! I know that I am first but even still...is it driving you mad Lauris/Jenny? I had my HCG levels taken on Friday so at 5 weeks or 21 day old embryos and it was 1585. The GP thought that this was rather high and laughed when I said I'd had 3 embryos put back saying "you'd better brace yourself for the scan". I got a bit excited then but having checked other FF threads, it looks reasonably normal for that stage for a singleton, although the levels do seem to vary and it seems to be the rate of increase that is more important. So was trying to get a second blood test but can't get an appointment for another week - so no point then. I feel like a woman possessed! No sooner do I feel relieved than I feel anxious again. I'm usually such a calm person - guess it's hormones mixed with anxiety! I suppose I just can't believe that I could be this lucky.


Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooooooooo its all getting very exciting and very real now!!!  
I do think that each and every one of us has had some strange and bizarre readings at one stage or another in this process!!
Good luck muddy - can't wait to find out your news and numbers!!!!
Take care
R x x


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls! Congratulations again to you - this is so exciting this time! 

Welcome Liz - look forward to talking with you too  

Katie - so glad your scan went so well... 

Isnt it just never ending all this worry hey?!!! 
I am in the middle of reducing my medication now as I am 11 weeks today.  I am so anxious after my scare a couple of weeks ago when I tried to reduce it then.....Fingers crossed I dont have a reaction to this...I am feeling better in the last few days - at least the morning(ha) sickness has eased. 

Anyone else's experience of this would be welcome!!!

Hi Nicola, Lou and Sam - hope you are all well.  Hope Suzie is ok - if anyone is talking with her, tell her I miss seeing her on here!

Muddy - dont worry about your HCG level - when I did my first HCG - it was over 12,000 - and it was twins!

Talk again girls and thinking of you all,

Orchid
xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello,

Muddy - I have 2 weeks to wait for scan and I'm really not coping well at all. Yesterday I had the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped (actually now I'm not even sure I did but anyway...) and quite bad tummy pains which sent me into a right state. Left office early, slept from 5-6.30pm, lay on sofa from then until 9pm and then went to bed again as felt so dreadful. No further pink though, so now I'm wondering if I imagined it all

Stupidly did digital test yesterday pm after the pains and it came up pregnant really quickly but then took ages and finally said  '2-3 weeks' - when it should be '3 weeks+' - so that made me feel worse as thought my levels were dropping. 
Did another digi test this morning and came up immediately 'pregnant 3+ weeks' so clearly something to do with morning urine being better for tests.

Have learnt my lesson and will not test again - yeah yeah....

Anyway overall every day seems incredibly long and not sure how I will make it to Oct 1st. Am seriously considering booking a private scan mid next week....will be 6+5 then which seems Ok for seeing a heartbeat....

Orchid - glad all is well with you and hope it goes well with reducing the drugs - will be so nice not to have to take them won't it? Although understand how nerve wracking it is...

Jenny/Chowy - how are you girls doing?  Hope all is well,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny it is funny you mention the Baby Show at Earls Court, my donor and I went there together in 2002- we've just started working together and were at a conference next door and thought it looked more interesting- everyone assume I was pregnant and he was my partner- look how things turned out!
L x


----------



## lulumead

Try not to worry Suitcase/Laura...I'm sure all will be ok.

Muddy: 3 embryos!...surely my triplet dream has to be true for someone on this site  

Jenny & Chowy: hope all is ok

and big   to all bumps and babies.

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Not sure about the triplet thing. HCG doesn't look high enough to me for more than one, well when i look at levels posted by other other FFs on pregnancy board anyway - am no expert. By the way Orchid, how many weeks were you when you got your HCG result?

Muddy


----------



## some1

Ladies in the 'between BFP and first scan limbo land' - I really sympathise  .  It is a really tough time, not as tough as the 2ww, but tough in a whole new way none the less.  I tried to keep focussed on the fact that I had got further than I ever had before and entertained myself with the visembryo website (www.visembryo.com) looking at the pregnancy timeline as it tells you what your little one is doing day by day.  Hope the time til your scans goes quickly.

Some1

xx

/links


----------



## muddypaws

Glad you are feeling chilled Jenny. I wonder whether the age and IVF thing is what gets to Suity and I? My fear is that I would have to go through the whole drugs and EC thing, which really is hard work not to mention expensive! For me the idea that this might be my only chance is never far from my mind and at 40 and having gone through 44 eggs and 15 embryos to get to this point with none frozen is blooming scary! I think that I would have been much more chilled if it had worked at an earlier stage for me.

Suity (can't manage the whole new name!) -  I know what you mean about the slightest change to colouration of stuff...with everything currently being posted in that direction, I'm surprised you don't get more multi-colouration! Sometimes the bits of pessary come out a slightly pale pink/beige colour so maybe that was it.

Muddy


----------



## orchidsage

Hi Some1, hope you doing well.

Muddy - it was my first blood test so it was the day after my official test day.  2wks+1day after transfer.  The doc was laughing saying "You have a very, very positive pregnancy result here.....you have definitely got two in there"!!!!

Hi Laura, Daisy Days - and everyone -  

Orchid
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

how annoying, I'm sure I just posted here and now it's gone

anyway, I was saying I feel the same as you Muddy. Taken so long and so much energy (and cash) to get here that the thought of having to go through it all again is just too painful

we both need to learn some chill out vibes from Daisy Days  

Wonder how Chowy is getting on? No word since the meet up - hope you're OK Chowy...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Just a quick hi as dinner is geting cold didnt want people worrying.  Just hectic at work at mo and trying to have early nights.  Have only read last 2 pages on her will read more indepth at another point.  One quick question 'Why the name changes?'  have you all done that to confuse me  

Glad everyone is ok and good luck with scans if I dont post before hand.

Everyone chill out, relax and take it easy.  I know easier said that done, perhaps I should listen to some of my own advise too  

      

Chowy xxx


----------



## some1

Hello Chowy - glad all okay with you - get as much food and sleep as you can - your body is using lots of energy at the moment !

Name changes are due to a newspaper article published yesterday referring to our threads and quoting some of us (!) - there is a separate thread all about it if you want to know more.

Hope the days are going quickly for you - the first scan will be here before you know it!

Some1

xx


----------



## lizt

Hi everyone

Oh i remember those first few weeks of pregnancy well, they totally dragged by but I did find things picked up after 12 weeks, then my pregnancy whizzed by, of course bear in mind I had Sam at 32 + 5 so I did miss a fair few weeks! I spent alot of time thinking about names and had them selected for the 20 week scan when they tell you the sex, it was important for me to do that as it had taken so much to get to that point and I had had numerous scares that I thought if this little being is tough enough to still be here then it deserves a name, also having had a miscarriage before I really felt the need to make everything more real. Anyway thats what I did to pass the time but I totally sympathise with you all, the waiting between scans is a killer.

Hope you all have a good weekend,

Liz


----------



## muddypaws

Yep, the wait is a real killer. Yesterday I felt the most queasy I have felt so far but today I feel almost fine. Had another blood test yesterday so await results maybe Monday. I may not be helping myself but I feel that I need to do something otherwise I might go insane. Have all my Uni mates coming this weekend and have to spin the old bladder infection tale to explain why I'm not drinking at my own (albeit belated) 40th birthday celebrations! Hope you are all well and coping as far as is possible. Will check in tomorrow evening when they've all gone. Got to go and clean the house now..... 


Muddy x


----------



## lulumead

hello bumps and babies,

hope you are all doing well...looking forward to hearing about your scans.  Not long now...lets hope time whizzes by!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy  - hope you enjoyed the belated birthday celebrations

Chowy - good to hear from you, glad all is going well

I had a bit of a scare last night, as was getting the pink on wiping again....and then I remembered the large quantities of beetroot I'd had with friends at dinner    Turned my pee completely pink!!

Otherwise all well. Am incredibly tired but not feeling sick at all. Sort of wish I was as that would feel more real

Roll on scan day...

Hope everyone else is well and hanging in there!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

I am so relieved that your scare was a false scare Suitcase.

I feel nausea's on and off all day at the moment but haven't yet been sick.  Not sure how I stopped myself yesterday morning at work though, luckily not many people were in the office to see me walk very quickly to the loo.  The toilets at work are enough to make anyone sick, pregnant or not  

I know I am mad but I understand what you mean about wanting to feel or be sick as to make it more real.  I am very sad as I like the feeling as everytime I feel sick it reminds me that I have one or two little miracles growing inside me.  

Muddy I hope that the Birthday celebrations go well, you are being soooooooooooooo good not telling people.  I want to stand on the highest point and shout it to everyone.  

Some1, did you find out the sex at your private scan?

     to everyone, embryo's as well.

Chowy xx


----------



## some1

Hello Chowy - 

No I resisted the temptation to find out the sex.  My mum was trying to peek though !   The midwife spotted her and I made sure she didn't look again - she'd have been in big trouble if she had seen !!!  Scan was really interesting, especially the heart.  Corky was doing his/her best to hide with face snuggled right in to a cosy corner of the placenta - did see nose and lips though - so cute.  They measured the femurs again and they came out as above average - still got NHS scan at 34 weeks to check growth but really don't think that there is anything to worry about now.  Movements are starting to feel more like movements (they were just like bubbles before) and my bump has had a growth spurt this week - quite relieved as had a few people saying it was small - just waiting to see which of the kids at school will be the first to spot it!

Hope your nausea stays as just nausea and doesn't turn into actual sickness!

Suitcase - don't worry about not having MS yet, mine didn't start until 7 weeks and some lucky ladies don't get any at all

Muddy - hope you have a nice weekend with your uni mates

Lizt - don't think I have said hello to you yet - Hello! 

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone    and new bumps & babies (I'm sort of new, too   )

I've been reading but took me a while to write as I somehow still have MS (I'm on my 14th wk now!!) . Although I know I should do some stretching or walking to refresh, I end up staying at home being a couch potato (which gives me a headach, shore shoulder, etc). I guess I'm not a healthy pre mum at this point.  

I'm so afraid if my MS lasts until the 3rd trimester     ?  It still seems none of food I used to lie attracts my appetite. I just eat food as I get so sick when I start to get hungry but they seem tasteless and I don't enjoy eating at all. 

I realized that when people cannot enjoy eating for such a long time (i.e. due to a long-term sickness in general), we all loose a hope to live, am I wrong?  I am almost getting depressed about this MS. It's been 8 weeks I'm suffering but I still am. Wherever, whever, I have to think about what to put in my mouth the next time, how many more min. to run to cafeteria so I can get there before feeling sick again, etc.. may be may be I'm not as patient as others...  but now I almost forgot how I enjoyed eating. 

Apart from MS, I have one thing makes me happy these days. when I rub my stomach, I feel so happy that my baby is there. I cannot feel the movement yet though.

SO SORRY for writing my complaints       I just don't see the end of MS on me    For girls did not have MS or have finished MS already, congratulations and wish me luck   I'm going to make an early night as that's the only way to forget MS while sleeping.

All the best to Bump & Babies


----------



## dottiep

Tommie - sorry you are suffering so much.  is there really nothing you can do to ease it?  Hang on in there - keep rubbing your tummy.  It'll all be worth it soon.


Some1 - well done you for resisting!  Glad all ok.  You'll soon be able to push your belly out!!

Hope everyone else is well - counting the minutes to your scans   

Dottie
x


----------



## Tommie

Thanks Dottie and Patterdale for being so nice and supportive    really appreciate that.

You'll soon experience this (   ).  sending lots of    for your next treatment.!



   for everyone's next scan 

Tommie


----------



## Damelottie

Big   Tommie. It must be awful to feel so nauseas all the time  .

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

A friend of mine had chronic MS. She was hospitalised twice due to dehydration. She said the travel sickness wrist bands helped her a little.

And for those who are not feeling any MS - don't panic, I never did, even with twins. 

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Tommie, sorry you still have ms - do the clinic have any ideas? I had a friend who had her ms in rather odd bouts...every three weeks she was sick for two days every half an hour and then was fine until another three weeks later. It seems so different for everyone and sorry yours is still ongoing.  

Had a lovely weekend with my Uni mates. Today I feel rough as anything. Not sure if it's just pregnancy tiredness or whether I might be getting a cold as am a bit sniffly. Don't have ms as such but do feel queasiness until lunchtime and don't much fancy food. Has another HCG test and it looks good, the calculator thing on the site says the rising level is adequate (guess that's OK?), although the graph seems to show that current level is high. Pretty sure then that it is just the one!

Hope you other bump girls are feeling OK.

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

wow muddy only 3 days to scan...how exciting.
x


----------



## muddypaws

It is exciting. I feel really rough today though, and I look it! Have been mildly queasy all day and it hasn't worn off and am really tired - slept for two hours when I got home. Hope it's all just part of the process as have also had lots of twinges and abdominal aching. Am looking forward to scan....hope it makes me feel more secure in the pregnancy.


Muddy


----------



## some1

Tommie - so sorry to hear that you are still suffering so much with morning sickness  .  Now that you are at 14 weeks hopefully your placenta will soon be taking over and your symptoms will reduce significantly.  In the meantime, you could try the following :  drink plenty of fluids (dilute those hormones), get plenty of sleep (I found that this really made a difference) and always have something to eat with you.  I know what you mean about almost forgetting how to enjoy eating, it is horrible, but it will get better eventually  

Muddy - not long now till scan day - exciting!  

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Loads of luck with the scan Muddy! those symptoms sound very promising!

Hope that all the others on this thread are OK - patterdale - do NOT mow the lawn again!!!

Suitcase! - not long now till your scan - try and keep fairly busy if you can. 

Tommie - so sorry to hear that the MS is still so bad - it is horrible.  

chowy - hope you are OK?

Some1 - I think you are very good not finding out the sex at the scan - I would not have your restraint!!  

I am OK - had today off work due to the most awful pains in the night - they are like having a stitch on both sides and its really painful. I had them before about 3 weeks ago. I rang the midwife and she said that they were stretching pains from the ligaments extending. I am 9 weeks now so I suppose everything is getting a little larger! however it is so scary when you are on your own at night and the pain is horrendous - your mind thinks the worst. I am an awful worrier and just wish I could relax a little bit more. My sickness is still quite bad at times - I had a bowl by my bed this morn!! Going to take tommorow off too so I can rest up properly. 

Love to everyone
kylecat xxx (reverting back to using my user name for the foreseeable future!!)


----------



## some1

Hello Kylecat - sorry to hear about your pains, every twinge is scary isn't it - I had bad period type pain yesterday which really worried me, luckily it only lasted for about half an hour.  I think that you are very wise taking a couple of days off work - hope you can relax.   for you with your morning sickness - hope you don't need to use the sick bowl!

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

Kylekat - sorry to hear about your pains.  You're right - take some time off to look after yourself & little one.
Hugs
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Kylecat - hope you're getting lots of rest. Thanks for the texts earlier....

Tommie - hope your MS is improving, once it's over you'll soon forget how bad you felt  

Muddy - good luck for the scan, not long now

Some1, Chowy, Patterdale, Orchid, SuzieB (how great is it to have so many of us here?!) - hope you are all doing well....

I'm still stressing about everything. I just can't believe there's actually a baby in there! I'm super tired all the time but other than that no symptoms. I just feel very lethargic all the time and can't be bothered with anything....and still more than a week to first scan. AAGHHHH!

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Suitcase - take up knitting to help pass the time


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - you're not the first person to have suggested this! Just need to learn how to knit first


----------



## dottiep

I'd start with a baby blanket first then progress on to things with arms & legs....

XX

PS - any idea when you'll be in town next?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommie, sorry that you are still suffering with the ms   

Kylecat, sorry that you have had bad pains, take care  

Muddy, only 3 days til your scan - how exciting! Hope all goes well  

Patterdale, hope you are feeling better today, and as Kylecat says "step away from the mower" !!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope all mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello lovely bumps and babes...

Tis great there is so much activity on here.....even if some of it is knitting    

Tommie - sorry your MS has been so bad...that sounds awful. 

Katie....hope you can stop worrying soon!....and have a relaxing day off. 

Suitcase...presume you've stopped testing ?!  Hope you get your energy back soon and the days fly by so you'll soon have your scan! 

Muddy...good luck for Thursday!! 

Everyone else xxx and    

..Winky   xx


----------



## Felix42

Kylecat, so sorry to hear that you have been suffering   
Good for you taking care of yourself though and having a day off.  I hope you are feeling lots better?

Tommie, that's really rough with the MS   for feeling better really soon.  It can't be long now and Some1's tips sound rather handy.

Muddy, wishing you lots of   for your scan.  I can't wait to hear your news! Twins?? 

Love and hugs to all you other mums to be, bumps, mums and babies,
Felix xx


----------



## Tommie

Hello,

Some1 - Thanks for your nice tips about easing MS. I would definitely try lots of liquid, lots of sleep (woops  I should be sleeping now) and a piece of food handy. By the way, I remember  a while ago you wrote about your NT scan, blood test were all right. So Have not you taken amniocentesis then?

My NT scan was ok (with the result my Trisomy 21 dropped from 1/41 (jesus!) to 1/1038 or something) and today I got a result from quatro test(blood) and got a even better result (Trisomy 21 1/4044 and Trisomy 1/20000). Although it's a good result for my age (41), I still cannot give up a desire to have amnio...but it may not worth it......I shall just stop worrying and hope for the  best...?  

Muddy - good luck on your coming up scan.  With the recent good HCG result, I'm sure you will smile and feel happy after the scan  

Kylecat, Suitcase of dreams, Winky, Ladylotti and Felix and others who encouraged me with heart-warming words   , yes, you are right, MS won't last forever, in fact, today I was still feeling vomiting/heartburn feeling at work but then I realized I was walking in my office building much easier than a couple of wks ago. So it means it surely is making a progress.  May be it's just that when staying at home on weekends, etc, I always feel MS being worse, so may be a psychological thing as well??

Hope to have more bumps & babies     

Tommie


----------



## kylecat

Thanks so much for all your kind words girls - I didnt realise so many of you would reply!! The pains have gone totally now - they seem to come every ten days or so.   Was very ill last night though. Made a nice salad for tea then two hours later I was badly sick - not nice  . Consequently I am taking it easy today which I think is what I need. 

Tommie - so glad that the MS is beginning to subside a little - at least there is now light at the end of the tunnel!!  

Patterdale - glad to hear that you won't be mowing the lawn again - that was naughty!!!   Will give you a call this week or over the weekend. 

Some1 - hope you feel better yourself this morn

Hi to everyone else and good luck muddy for your scan tommorrow!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Guys

sorry I have been awol for a while - but took a little while to get over the disapointment of BFN.

Sorry that some of you are still suffering with MS - strange that others of you can't wait for it to start ??!!?
Me included   , 

Hope all the scans go according to plan and that you are lucky enough to see little hearts beating away

Take care all

Roo xx


----------



## orchidsage

Hi Roo, I was so sorry to read about your BFN, I was so hoping this for you  

Tommie, I feel exactly the same with my sickness.  I felt v bad at home in the evenings here, nearly depressing.  But if I was out or had food handed up to me, I could eat better.  I started to feel better in the last week or so but its still there.  I too feel so lucky to have got to this stage and trying to imagine two in there....And well done on your scan results and blood tests. That was a great result.  That should make you feel more confident...

Kylecat, so glad you are okay, it is awful when you get pains.  I get them too and it always frightens me.
You sound like its going good tho...

Muddy - best of luck with your scan tomorrow and look forward to hearing all about it! Best wishes.

Hi to all the other ladies including new names that I am guessing whos who!!! Minky? Sorry! Winky! Hi there! & Suitcase.....

I am so tired now, I cant type anymore.  

I will talk to you again ladies - look after yourselves and hi to the all the mums and bumps and babes.

Lv Orchid
xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well.....despite the aches, pains and sickness!

I'm still paralysed by tiredness and just over the last couple of days have started to feel sick as well. In the evenings though - I'm fine in the morning but by about 3 or 4pm I start to feel really tired, a bit dizzy, and then also nauseous. Last night I came home early, couldn't eat dinner (just had bowl of cereals), went to bed at 9pm I felt so bad. 

It's strange because I don't feel like I want to be sick, I just feel faint and odd and kind of queasy...it's not a nice feeling at all, and it's making work very difficult - I can't keep leaving early or they are going to wonder what's up with me...

Tommie - hope you are feeling a bit better - sounds like you had it very badly, at least I'm OK most of the time  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, sorry that you are still feeling over-tired and now nauseous  

Muddy, good luck for your scan tomorrow - can't wait to hear how many little ones you have got in there  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow...my money's on sextuplets   

Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - PM'd you - wishing you all the best for tomorrow....

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Hello

Tommie - really hope that your MS is on its way out now!  Yes I did have Nuchal scan but never really considered Amnio.  I had sort of decided that I would think about Amnio if my nuchal scan came back with a risk worse than 1:100 because this is around the same risk of an Amnio causing a miscarriage.  It is a very personal decision though, and I suppose a lot depends on what you would do if the Amnio gave a bad result.  Your nuchal results sound very good though - has it reassured you?

Dottie - it is interesting that you recommended knitting to Suitcase.  I started knitting a baby cardigan just before I started my 5th treatment and I am sure it helped me get my BFP.  It felt like I was doing something really constructive to prepare for my baby and was like a little meditation everyday when I did it.  Since I got my BFP I haven't dared pick it up again though!  - I was just getting onto a complicated bit and haven't felt able to concentrate on it properly -am going to start knitting again soon though - especially now the evenings are getting cooler.

Kylecat - sorry to hear about your sickness.  how have you been coping with it at work?  

Rose - my scan went really well thanks, it was so fascinating watching the baby's little heart (actually quite a big heart) pumping away with all its little valves and chambers doing their thing.  Corky didn't want to pose for pictures though (had both hands over face) so not changing my profile pic.

Roo - nice to hear from you, have been thinking about you a lot  

Orchid - glad your MS is starting to feel a little better - isn't it strange how we all seem to have had our MS in the evenings!

Suitcase - sorry to hear that you are feeling so tired and that the dreaded MS has started too.  My MS mostly felt like car or sea sickness - is that what yours is like?  I treated myself to some lovely Marks&Spencer ready meals when my MS was at its worst, so I could zap them in the microwave literally the moment I got home, eat straight away then concentrate on resting - you've got a good excuse to treat yourself at the moment so make the most of it!

Muddy - hope scan goes well - will be thinking of you  

Suzie - hope all is good with you and your bump  

Some1

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Well, had the scan but they didn't put me at ease beforehand because they were arguing about my dates and decided that it was earlier than they had thought and that the scan was really a bit too early! So before we even got to the tricky bit I was already annoyed that it might not be the best time!

Anyway, with the "it may not be clear enough" proviso, they did the scan and revealed one perfect looking bubba (size of a small pea but never-the-less!) with nice sac, yolk sac and heartbeat! Blimey....pretty amazing to see that little pulsating blob. After this all established, they rooted around to find another sac but very unclear. A definite sac but with a fuzzy line in it...smaller than the other one and no clear embie. So have to wait to nine week scan to see if it is a developing embryo or just a failed embryo. So, not conclusive yet then! But one definite heartbeat. Have a picture too. So far so good...except for the day long nausea! Am sipping ginger beer to try to stem it.

Hope all you other girls are OK...better that you have a few days to wait till your scans and that they are definitely at 7 weeks...would have been awful if I hadn't seen heartbeat and had to wait another three weeks steeped in anxiety! Next scan is 15th October so that they are sure it is nine weeks. They can't seem to explain their dating to me so am a bit in limbo in terms of knowing the actual number of weeks and days so am sticking with my fridays as being end of the week...most confusing!


Feeling happy though....although cautiously, as the clinic keep telling me...the only imparted info is that if I bleed, I'll need to go to the early pregnancy clinic because they aren't licenced to do early scans at the clinic...huh? Anyway, my mum is pleased!


muddy x


----------



## some1

Muddy - so pleased that you have seen a heartbeat!  Did you know you now have around a 95% of the pregnancy being successful - much better than the odds before the scan.  Hope the days till your next scan go quickly so that you can find out for sure whether you have one or two  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - great news re the heartbeat....as Some1 says, you now have an excellent chance of ending up with a baby in 8 months time  

All sounds a bit annoying with your clinic though - why do they invite you for a scan on this date if it's too early?!
Good that you get another one at 9 weeks too though. After my 7 week scan at LWC they wash their hands of me and I'm off to the NHS - so nothing until 12 weeks unless I pay for a private scan....

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling too good. My symptoms are very strange. When I'm working from home/at the weekends I don't notice much apart from overall tiredness. But when I'm in the office it's like clockwork - around 3pm I start feeling faint, a bit dizzy and queasy. By 4.30 I feel dreadful and have to come home, feeling sick all the way in the car, then I have something to eat and lie on the sofa and feel better again. Looks like my bubba is allergic to the office   

Less than a week to my scan now. Will be 7 weeks 4 days by then so should get a good view - fingers crossed

Hope all the other bumps are going well. Lou - is Ellis fully recovered now? I do hope so,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, great to hear that you have seen your little bubba's heartbeat   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - so pleased for you that all ok, despite mix up on dates. Try to relax a bit now!

SoD (I quite like that abbreviation   ) - I like the idea your bubba is allergic to the office!  I'd like one like that!

Dx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been posting or reading, work a bit hectic at mo and when I come home I am sooooooooooooooo tired.

Muddy really pleased that scan showed you just what was wanted.  

Can I just say that my accupuncturist told me to go and see him if I have Morning Sickness and he will be able to sort it, worth a shot for those of you suffering.  Rich tea biscuits and ginger and lemon tea seem to work for me at the mo.  I havent been sick yet, just nausea and why do they call it morning sickness when mine in on and off all day?   One of my friends had MS throughout and was even still being sick the day she had her baby.  I must admit that when I feel sick it makes me remember 'OMG im pregnant' because I still cant believe it.  Please remind me of that in a few weeks when I cant stop being sick and start moaning about it  

I am glad everyone is happy and well.

Roo nice to hear from you and I am thinking of you, that week must have been so hard for you.  I felt guilty being happy when I knew you were so sad.  

Anyway i am going to bed early (again)         to you all.

Chowy xx


----------



## aweeze

Fab news Muddy   

Gosh - everyone seems to be suffering with the old MS - I was only slightly nauseous with pgs #1 & #2 usually connected to motion like driving to work but on #3, which began as twins, I had nothing at all! I did wonder if the steroids might have dampened the side effects  Anyway, glad I was lucky enough not to suffer with it  I was exhausted all the time though - but it got better towards the second tri. 

I was so lucky in that because of my previous losses and also the loss of Ellis's twin, my clinic were lovely and scanned me almost weekly (from 6w+2d) until I was 12 weeks - I think I had about 5 scans with them in all. They felt it was important to my pregnancy that I felt reassured. Only thing was, I sort of got a bit addicted and then really struggled with not having them once they stopped! 

Suity - Ellis HAD recovered but I think he was hit hard with what was a cold, possible tummy bug and teething and is now a bit run down as he has picked up an eye infection and is developing another cold. My fault I think as I seem to have run one cold into the other so probably gave it back to him. At least I have my parents around this time (they were away before) so that if E and I end up poorly at the same time like before, they can help out. Being a sick SMC with a sick child isn't an ideal situation!!!! Hopefully though this won't be anything like as bad as last time. 

E has swimming tomorrow - I can highly recommend Waterbabies classes to all Mum's to be! On Sunday, he has an underwater photo shoot so I will hopefully have a really amazing pic of him to share with you all soon!

I'm really struggling at the moment too as I am at high risk of losing my job, and my family is going through an extremely tough time due to a devastating discovery made by my parents a couple of weeks ago so if I'm a bit quiet, I'm reading just may not be posting - sorry guys! 

Take care all 

Lou
X


----------



## dottiep

Lou - don't want to pry but I hope you & your family are ok & can pull through whatever it is that has rocked you.  Be strong for each other.  
I hope your job is safer than you think... if you really feel you are at risk then probably worth putting some feelers out for other leads...a bit like tx...always feel better when you're being proactive rather than passive - ifykwim

Dx


----------



## winky77

Lou   

SoD....  Hope you get your energy back soon! 

Muddy.....so pleased you got to experience a heartbeat...i've been wanting to get online all day to check how you got on but have been flitting about Edinburgh all day! 

and to all of those suffering MS, AS and ES....much sympathy!  I'm planning not to get any sickness   .....have decided it's genetic and my mum never had it so I'll follow suit...!!

love to all other bumps and babes xx

..Winky   xx


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, that's great news re your scan. You must be so chuffed despite the silly dates squabbling (why do they do that?!). 

Lou, huge  for you and your family. I hope your job is safer than it seems and I'm thinking of you and your family. 

Love & hugs to all bumps, mums & babies, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Patterdale - that's kind of what I get most of the time, sort of sick in the throat but not throw up/stomach sick. Definitely worse in the afternoons, barely notice it in the mornings (so much for morning sickness)
Glad you're feeling more positive today. I think it's the hormones floating around - I have days of unexplained misery, and then I'm back to 'normal' again (struggling to remember what normal is actually)

Dottie - yes I had noticed the SoD abbreviation! Can't be doing with changing my name again though so will just have to live with it. I quite like Suity as well which is what Muddy calls me  

Lou - huge     to you and your family. Sounds like things aren't going too well, I do hope everything sorts itself out. And I know it might not sound like much comfort now, especially when money is so tight, but there will be other jobs. As long as you and E and the rest of the family are healthy and happy, the job side of things will sort itself out eventually. Difficult times though and I hope you all get it sorted out soon...at least E is feeling better which is good news

Chowy - hello, hope work calms down soon and you can get some more sleep...and more time to come chat to us!

Right, must get off to work. Am on babysitting duty this weekend as my sister and hubbie are off to 5 star hotel for pampering weekend, leaving me and my mum with an 8 week old baby, a 2yr old and a 4yr old. If I can survive that, I can survive anything!! Prob won't be online much until Sunday as there's never a free moment with the kiddies!

Have a happy weekend everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, hope you are still feeling positive today  

Lou, hope everything gets better for you and your family soon  

Suitcase, hope you have a fun-filled weekend with the nieces and nephew  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - just checking in quickly as feeling well dodgy tonight!!!! 

Muddy - really pleased to hear about your scan - thats great news - do you know when you will find out for certain if there's a second one?!

Suitcase - have a lovely time with the little ones - they will give you plenty of practice - enjoy changing those nappies!!!  

Patterdale - hope you are well - will give you a call tonight or tommorrow. 

Lou - was really sorry to read about your family difficulties - I hope that these can be sorted out and your job can be saved. Glad to hear E is feeling a little better. Please post those underwater piccies as soon as you can!  

Hi also to some1, chowy, suzie, orchid and tommie!  

I went to my clinic to day for my private scan. All was well - I am now 9 weeks 2 days. The baby was measuring a couple of days out but this was because it was a bit curled up and v hard to measure. It's amazing the change in just over two weeks. There are now tiny arms and legs, a visible backbone, a head and a heart with four chambers. The heart was beating so fast - double the speed of a typical adult! My sister came with me which was nice, she was very excited to see everything! I may even put one of those tickers on in the next couple of days!

thanks for the CD suggestion Rose - I may have a look at that. I am feeling very off colour to be honest. My stomach is so unsettled but I've managed to have a small dinner - just hoping now I can keep in down for the rest of the evening!

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Lou -   sorry to hear that you are going through such a rough time at the moment.  Thinking of you and hoping that things improve soon.  Sending get well wishes to little E too - hope he enjoys his underwater photo session tomorrow!

Some1

xx


----------



## aweeze

Aww thank you all for your   and support. The job situation is made more difficult as I work for my mum and the reason my job is at risk is because the company's future isn't secure at the moment. This obviously makes the whole thing even worse due to the emotional involvement but it also means that I know exactly how tenuous my job is at the moment! There just seems to be so many things going wrong for my family that it feels like our world is crumbling around us and it's almost impossible to see a way out. TBH I think the only thing that is keeping us all going is Ellis!  

Kylecat - delighted to hear that you scan went well - just you wit until the 12wk scan. It's so hard to believe that they can become proper looking little people so quickly!

Suity - good luck with the babysitting 

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou -     We're all here when you need us. Hope everything works itself out well and soon. Have fun underwater with E. At least you have E's birthday coming up next week.    

Sam xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou   hope you get a turn of luck soon hun and things appear brighter x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aweeze- I can't believe your little man is a year soon- how are you going to celebrate with him?

L x


----------



## muddypaws

Lou, so sorry things are not good at the moment. Really hope things turn around soon.  

Kylecat, In terms of when I'll find out if there is a second one, that won't be till 9 week scan, which they have scheduled for 9+5 days to be sure (except they say that it's 9+1....just don't get the dating?). Have put my scan picture up....I'm so sick of everything being negative and super cautious that I'm putting it on my profile to try to be positive about things. Clinic are trying to be so cautious that I am just left feeling that they don't expect it to last. Have another scan picture with the two sacs but the angles are tricky so you can't actually see the embryo with the heartbeat in that one, just what looks like two empty sacs! I'm sure it is only one though cos the hormone levels don't seem great enough for two. Feeling so nauseous at moment, no actual sickness but day long nausea....lets me know it's all still happening though! Dog tired and quite a few groin aches and pains. Time seems to be going so slowly...wish it would just fly by to 12 weeks!

Hope you are enjoying your nieces and nephews Suity...can't be easy when feeling sick!


Take care all.

Muddy x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh no. Sorry to hear things are a rough Lou


----------



## lulumead

lovely to see your scan muddy - you're right to think positively.

Lou - sorry to hear its all so stressful at the moment. sending big   s

xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Oh Muddy that is so bad that you feel your clinic is being so cautious and negative.  Prove them wrong honey.  I agree that time is going very slow I just want Christmas to come, not that I really enjoy it but because we will all be over 3 months and out of the danger zone by then  

I feel very tired, but am also full of cold too.  Went to bed at 8.30 last night and only got up at 10.00am today, obviously needed it.

Lou im sorry things are bad with your life at the moment, just keep looking at the beautiful boy you created, it wont make the bad go away but it may make it easier to cope with.

Kylecat, really glad the scan went well and you had your sister there to support you.

Patterdale, your bump has got to get used to a campervan, mine has got to get used to a fast ferry to jersey on the afternoon of 7 weeks scan.  How much trauma in one day?  Apparently the fast ferry bumps around alot, I cant see my stomach coping very well sickness wise with that. oops.  Well I need a break and I wont fly yet so that was the alternative.  

      to you all bumps and bumpettes.

Chowy xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - fantastic scan piccy!  Stay positive hun.

dx


----------



## orchidsage

Lou -  I was so sorry to read of your worries with your job and then of your familys upset....But I must say after reading your second post - it got rid of the worry I had for you - I had been so worried that one of your parents might have been sick...Wishing you all the support and positive vibes to you and know you will get through this, you will get another job if you really have to....   

Muddy - love your scan pic also! You will just have to wait and see if there is a number two! but dont worry no 1 is there!  you have seen the little heartbeat.

O girls you are very brave - the thoughts of going on a ferry or a campervan with this "all day sickness" is a killer!!!  Best of luck!.....Me driving to work and back is enough!

SuzieB - I really would love to hear how you are doing?  I dont know if you are reading these but if someone knows Suzie well, please tell her i said Hi and that I hope her pregnancy is going well and look forward to seeing her back here soon.  

Hi to Sam, Kylecat Patterdale, Suity Chowy, Some1 and everyone I missed! 
Dottie - are you going soon for your tx? Best wishes to you if you are... 

Best wishes girls,
 
Orchid
xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Orchid - i will be seeing Suzie tomorrow and will give her your love. She has no internet access at the moment so is unable to read posts. She is doing well, still a little sickness now and then. will report back more after I have seen her

Lou - I hope you  and your family are getting some answers and really sorry to hear that your job may not be too secure through all of this either.   Have been thinking of you - Give E a relly big squidge from me. Hope you got some great underwated pics.

Ferry's Camper vans with morning sickness -    you're all bery brave, hope you are all doing ok.

Roo x


----------



## orchidsage

Great Roo - please do tell Suzie....and look forward to hearing how she is...

Best wishes to you too   

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou -   - what a difficult situation with work, family etc. So sorry to hear things are so tough for you all.....hope things brighten up soon

Muddy - great that you posted the scan pic and fab that you are feeling more positive. My scan is on Weds and I feel sick just thinking about it....

Have had lovely weekend with nieces and nephews but am so tired I can barely move/speak/think now  - just got home....
My baby niece is only 8 wks and not really in a routine yet so up at 12, 2, 5 last night. 4 yr old niece up at 1 and 1.30 worried about monsters. Everyone up at 7 for the new day. My mum came too, but can't do much of the physical stuff due to arthritis/joint problems. Hoping I haven't overdone it...2 yr old nephew is pretty heavy and does like to be picked up/carried around...

Disaster on Fri when leaving work to head to collect mum and go up to sisters...car wouldn't start. Am worried the old fault (some of you may remember several fuel pumps going and garage saying it was contaminated fuel) is back. Had to leave car in work carpark, get cab to mums (£50 - can't believe how expensive taxis are...) and will now have to get cab to work on Tues (working from home tomorrow) and then try to sort out car. Is last thing I need both from emotional stress and financial perspective but am trying not to think about it too much right now...can't do anything about it today anyway.

Sorry for lack of personals, think I should just lie back and watch X factor re-runs now rather than trying to do anything

Hope you're all well, will be back on line properly tomorrow when have had good night's sleep...
Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Lou - how did the underwater photography go

Dx


----------



## aweeze

Dottie - Well they took 3 shots - viewing is in a couple of weeks time so we'll see. He had to go down deeper and for longer than he's used to but didn't seem to mind that bit. The instructor did the submerges so that we had the best chance of getting the shots.  He has suddenly become clingy though (which is quite normal around his age). One minute he's trying to push my hands off him and the next he's clinging to me! He knows the instructor well and she holds him every week whilst I get out of the pool but all of a sudden he didn't want to go to her so it made it a bit difficult. We did it all very quickly though so fingers crossed there will be a good shot there! 

Lou
X


----------



## dottiep

Look forward to seeing them!  How are the birthday celebration preparations going??
Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you got some lovely shots of your little water babe 


R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou I hope that Ellis has a great birthday on Thursday-I'll be in Ireland so sending him good wishes early!




L x


----------



## Roo67

If not - I'll come down with an underwated camera  

Mmmm don't really think about smart clothes for boys, I', sure you'll find something lovely for him.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Cem - car is in garage now, waiting for them to call me and let me know what's wrong with it this time   

Could really do without the hassle (and expense) right now....

Lou - did you find an outfit? I know exactly what you mean, I can always buy loads of clothes for my nieces but find it much harder to get nice things for my nephew. Since it's getting cooler now, what about cords as an alternative to jeans? Smart but not too smart if you know what I mean...

Hope all you other bumps and babes are doing well. I just want to feel normal again...this tired, queasy stuff is really getting me down. I'm used to being so active and am known for my busy calendar and being always on the go. Now it's as much as I can do to get through a 9-4 day at work then collapse on the sofa. Bit worried work are going to notice my significant drop in output soon and start asking questions which I don't want to answer just yet...

V nervous now about scan tomorrow. Despite the symptoms I just can't help fearing that there will be nothing there...less than 24 hours to go. Have decided if there is a heartbeat tomorrow I will unwrap and start reading the preg book I bought from Amazon but have not opened yet in case it's tempting fate. Oh dear, think I'm going completely mad  

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck tommorrow Sod - although you won't need it as with those symptoms everything will be fine!!! 

Lou - hope you found a cute little outfit for E. For my twin nephews first birthday, I bought them a smart shirt and some chino type trousers, they looked ever so cute!  

Just wondered if you other ladies could give me a view on something. As you know I had a 9w2d scan on fri - everything was fine. I got a letter through yesterday to say that my NHS scan in on 20th oct when I will be 12w5d. 

I spoke to my mum last night and said that I might book a private scan in between say at around 11 weeks. She seems to think its a waste of money and I sort of see her point. However, I just still worry a bit about getting to 12 weeks so would really like a scan in between if poss. Would you girls consider one in between or just hang on? Just wondered what your opinions would be. I have found a place 5 miles away which does dating type scans for £50 so not too expensive!!!  

Would be grateful for any opinions!

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Kyelcat - if it makes you feel better then I'd say £50 is a small price to pay for peace of mind. Having said that, I kind of agree with your mum that there prob isn't much point....but it's more important that you feel relaxed and happy and if a private scan will help with that, then you go ahead....

I think I will def book a private scan between tomorrow and my 12 week scan. LWC only does one scan at around 7 weeks (I'll be 7+4 tomorrow I think) - I suspect I will book one at around 9-10 weeks as otherwise it seems like a very long wait - especially as GP told me to make appt with midwife for 10th week and they will arrange 12 week scan then - which seems quite late notice to me - might ring back and query that (GP was not terrible helpful - she's new and didn't really seem to know very much)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Suity. Can't wait to hear your news. I'm sure everything will be fine given the exhaustion little one is causing you!

Kylecat, £50 doesn't sound much for peace of mind to me. I'd go for it if I was you. The first 12 weeks is a worrying time & why not get a bit more comfort before your next scan. 

Lou, hope you managed to get an outfit. Chinos or cords sound good to me. Wow, he's doing smart/casual already 

Love & hugs, 
Felix xx
(Feeling a bit surreal but happy in Brno. Missing my tourist buddy Dottie though!)


----------



## Roo67

Kylecat - As the others have said £50 seems a small price to pay for peace of mind

SoD - Hope scan goes well tomorrow

Felix - Sorry you are feeling a bit lonely now Dottie has abandoned you   you never know you may get another FF out there to keep you complany soon.

Hope all our other B&B's are doing ok

Had a few tears at work today, when one of our patients rels came in with her 15 week scan piccie and  tried to hand it to me to look at, I ignored it and felt really rude but couldn't quite bring myself to look. did ask someone to apologise on my behalf. ( I should have been just a little further on than that)

Roo x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls - I will def book the scan, I am one of life's worriers so as you all say its a small price to pay for piece of mind!  

felix - glad you are well and relaxing in Brno - I read on the other thread that your follies have grown, well done! Please keep us all updated as to how things go. 

Roo - I really felt for you in the situation with the scan picture. It is very difficult as you want to be happy for them but you so want it yourself too. Take care roo  . Don't worry about crying as we can't be strong all the time. 

SoD - so sorry to hear about your car troubles again - what a nightmare. Hope that they find out quickly whats wrong with it. 

Love
Kylecatxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo -   - it's so very hard...am thinking of you,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

SoD try not to worry about your scan honey, you had a positive test and there have been no probs in between so think positive.  It has crossed my mind a couple of times that they will scan and find nothing but I just tell myself to stop being so silly  .  What other reason do we feel nausea's and completly knackered?  I do hope it all goes really well, will try and log on tomorrow to see how you have got on.

Kylecat I agree £50 is a small price to pay for peace of mine, go for it.

Felix come back safe and sound.

Muddy hope things are going well and you are not spending all of your time staring at the scan pic  

Take care all

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix - missing you too  
Hope you're enjoying sex and the city...

Roo -   
It'll be your turn soon hun

Katie - I echo what the others have said - £50 is a small price to pay for peace of mind (I think Laura is spending that per week in pg tests still  )

SoD - Will be thinking of you tomorrow....I'm sure all will be fine.

Hugs to all
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Great to see you're back safe Dottie. Make sure you have a chilled out day tomorrow. 

I ended up watching Grey's Anatomy tonight instead. Saving Sex for tomorrow night I reckon. 

Love to all you bumps,mums & babies, 
Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie -   - only one test this week - and from my very cheap internet supply!!

Lou - sounds like I better get back to my GP re appointments - it's tricky enough with work for me so will need plenty of warning in case I need to move things around. Will do that after scan today - don't want to tempt fate  
Hope you find the outfit soon - have you tried Debenhams? Not only do they have a big sale on right now but I always find nice kiddie things in there, they have all the baby Designer ones - Jasper Conran etc....

Felix - hope Brno is treating you well, enjoy Sex tonight   

Chowy - hello, hope you're doing OK. When is your scan?

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Cem

Scan is at 11.30 so just got to get through the next few hours....will be off to the station soon to get the train up to town...

Will post afterwards,   it's all good news

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Thinking of you Suity. Will be poised over the site for your news. One or two? I wonder! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx

(You're right Lou, Sex tonight I should be so lucky!!)


----------



## dottiep

SoD.....anxious for your news....how many are in there

Hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi all not good news from me. There is one in there but small for dates and irregular heartbeat. Doctor says not to get hopes up although could go either way. Have to go back tues for another scan and will know then. Just feel a bit numb at the moment. Might not be around for a while. No idea how i will get through the next week.  a very sad suitcase x


----------



## dottiep

SoD - As Lou says I truly hope you have a little fighter.   
Have texted you - am always here.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Huge  for you Suity. What difficult news. You take lots of care of yourself and  that you little fighter gets bigger & stronger. Next Tuesday is a horribly long time to wait. Will be thinking of you.    

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for your kind words everyone. I am not going to get my hopes up. Consultant said it was 50/50 but the lady who does the scans was far less positive and to be honest, she's the one who sees this all the time so I'm more inclined to believe her.

Can't help wondering if it's my negative attitude which has somehow led to this, I never really believed I was going to stay pregnant and look where that's got me. Rationally I know that's nonsense and if the news is bad next week it's because it simply wasn't a viable embryo, but can't help those feelings creeping in.

Don't really know what to do with myself now - can't work, can't sleep, not at all sure how to get to next Tuesday without going completely insane. 

Sometimes life feels very unfair indeed....


----------



## Felix42

As you say Suity, you know its not a rational thought and it isn't. Its no wonder you were feeling it was fragile after all you've been through, but people who also feel that don't have to go through the worry you're being subjected to, so there's absolutely no link. You've just got to try & keep positive as there's no point putting yourself through more heartache than you need to. These things happen for a (biological) reason as you know and if the little fighter makes it through  that's because he or she is strong. Thinking of you & little one & sending bucket loads of  your way. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Suitcase
I'm so sorry to read your news. Not knowing is in some ways harder to deal with than actual bad news because there's still hope.  

Be gentle with yourself. Try and rest, even if you can't sleep. 

Thinking of you  
Take care
OneStep


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone, 

SoD - just got in from school and read your news. I am so so sorry that you've got to wait again until tuesday for more certain news. Please please take someone to the scan with you next tues - don't go on your own. I sure one of the London girls would be around - I don't like the thought of you having to go alone, although I know in the past that you've said sometimes at times like this you prefer to be on your own.   

I am thinking of you and hoping and praying that things turn around next week   - as you said there is a chance that they might. You take care, take time off work if you need to. Just tell them you are ill and don't go back until you are ready. 

lots of love kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

S of D   

I am so so sorry that you didn't get better news from your scan - no words can help I know, but just to let you know that I am thinking about you and hope that you can try and stay positive for better news from your scan next tuesday.

You will get through this week, somehow, although it is so so difficult. Try to stay strong  

Life is certainly unfair ......

Roo x


----------



## Chowy

SoD, I am so sorry to hear your news, just got in from work and wanted to know how it went.  Oh I wish I was there to give you a big hug.  I agree with Kylecat please take someone with you for your scan next Tuesday, if I wasnt in Jersery next week i'd have travelled down to be with you.  Please also don't blame yourself as you said your thoughts about having negative feelings making this happen are just not rational.

Try and sleep and eat because if it is positive news on tuesday you and the baby stil need those.  I know its easy for me to say, please take care. Tinking of you lots.

Lots and lots of


----------



## Elpida

((((((((((((((SoD)))))))))))))))


----------



## Lou-Ann

SoD, i'm sorry that you didn't get better news from your scan                      
I just hope that you have got a little fighter on board and that next Tues brings more positive news           

Thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Suitcase, so sorry you are having to go through this.  I hope and pray that you have much better news come Tuesday x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Suity

Really sorry to hear news about the scan. You're right life is not fair sometimes...

really really hope next week brings better news...take care, look after yourself.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks again everyone for the kind words. I am not holding out too much hope - I think the sonographer was right when she said there is rarely a positive outcome when this is the status at 7 weeks....

Thanks also to those who offered to come with me, but I will be OK. I'm much better on my own with this sort of thing. Will just need to retreat from the world awhile and then come back fighting. If it's bad news next week I'll get signed off work for a while and just let myself grieve and then it will be onwards and upwards. I'm not giving up....

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

You're right, don't give up...it will happen. 

Stay strong - as you obviously are... and get some hugs and support from those who love you when you need them, virtual ones aren't quite the same, but here's some anyway!    

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Suity,
I'm sorry that you had an inconclusive scan. What a horrible experience for you  . It's such a difficult time...my clinic didn't want to make any judgements about anything and didn't comment on the size or regularity of heartbeat so I have no idea about whether it was all normal. I wonder why they are all different and maybe your clinic are particularly cautious. I'm glad that you have a scan booked for next week. I'm so sorry that you have this anxious wait, it must be horribly painful. Thinking about you and hoping for more positive news.  

Muddy xx


----------



## dottiep

SoD - I feel for you soooo much honey.  You're right not to give up - let's wait and see how things look next week.

Hugs
Dx


----------



## pippa38h

Oh, Suity 

Pippa


----------



## going it alone

SoD - I don't know what to say. You've got a fighter on board so hang on in there little one. Here's hoping all is well on Tuesday. I would be exactly the same as you, preparing myself for the worse, it's not negative, it's self preservation. We'll all be positive enough for you, we out number you so there's lots and lots of hugs, kisses and positive vibes coming your way. Everything's crossed.
Sam x


----------



## winky77

Oh suitcase - how awful to go thru this - I echo what everyone else has said - you know you are strong but do ask for support too!  I hope the next few days go past as quickly as poss and you can get a better idea of things on Tuesday .  Really hope the little one fights thru this xxxxx winky xxxxx


----------



## Sima

Dear Suity

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I hope things will be better for you next week.  

Take care of yourself over the next few days.  We are all thinking of you.  

Sima xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh my goodness Suity - I am so so sorry   . Gosh yes - it's going to be very very hard getting through until next Tuesday. So so sorry again - what a horrible experince. Hang on in there.........................


----------



## orchidsage

Suitcase - so sorry to read your news - hang in there until Tuesday and   you get better news then -   
Love
Orchid
xxxx


----------



## Jengelina

Suitcase -   I know how horrible this is. Please look after yourself. I   for good news for you next week but if not, you must believe there will be a positive story in the end. You will get there, this is just part of the journey, and things may be better than you think. Either way you have so much love and support. Take care xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks again everyone. Barely slept last night, no idea how I will get through another 5 nights....I just can't think about anything else. I wish it had just been a definitive no yesterday rather than this awful waiting when in my heart of hearts I know it's over for me this time. 

This morning I don't feel pregnant at all. For the last 3 weeks I've felt exhausted, even on waking, nauseous most of the time and my boobs have been heavy and uncomfortable - had to wear bra on loosest hooks. Today I feel awake, not at all sick, and my boobs are fine and bra back to usual hooks. Maybe the symptoms I had were all in my head - I thought I was pregnant so I felt pregnant. Now I don't think I am, I don't feel it.

Mostly I feel numb...
Sorry to be so negative, just can't seem to summon up any positivity from anywhere, good job I've got you lot to do that for me,
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

It's not the money Lou - I'd pay whatever (well within reason of course!) to have a concrete answer but LWC were very clear that there would be no point having until scan for about a week as it would not be conclusive....and it would be even worse to have another inconclusive one

I'm assuming that if we leave it a week the chances are higher that it will be conclusive one way or another, so I guess I'm going to have to get through the next few days as best I can

I have told my line manager via email that I am having some gynae related problems and may need to have an op next week and be signed off for a couple of weeks - just to prepare him. Even if it's good news next week I think I might need some time off as I'm pretty useless at work at the moment - so now at least I feel a bit relieved that I've warned work that things are going to be a bit difficult for me for a while

I just can't see a positive outcome especially as symptoms now totally disappeared, just dreading the whole ERPC/D&C or whatever process I will inevitably have to go through next week

I'll go now before I depress you all even further....perhaps I should have my own sad thread, don't want to tinge the bumps and babes with my misery....

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Suitcase -   am so sorry to hear your news.  My pc was out of action yesterday and only just been reconnected, have been thinking of you over the last couple of days.  Really hope the next few days go quickly for you and keeping everything crossed that your little embie can prove you wrong.  

Don't you worry about posting on this thread - bumps and babies is here for the bad times as well as the good - hope you can feel all the positive vibes and virtual hugs that people are sending you 

Some1
xx


----------



## Chowy

SoD

Thinking of you lots.  We are all hear for you honey through the good and bad days.  I am so hoping that next Tuesday will be one of those good days.

I feel that you have done the right thing with work, whichever way you will need time to recover from this ordeal.

                

Chowy xx


----------



## dottiep

SoD - Have been thinking about you all day today. 
Please don't feel you can't post here......we're all here for you.   
Understand why clinic suggested to wait until next tuesday but pls try not to give up all hope...they did say 50/50 to you so that a lot more than no hope.
Big hugs
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Suitcase, just wanted to send you a big  plus  and let you know I'm thinking of you. 

Hope the other bumps & babies are doing ok. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you again everyone.

I am quite sure that it's over for me. All my symptoms have gone and I feel different. Sometimes you just know. Tuesday will just be confirmation. 

I'm going to take a break from here for a while. You've all been fantastic support but I can't cope with baby news right now - even got an email over night from friends in the US whose 2nd adoption has just been confirmed. I'm so happy for them - but I feel so so sad for me and so hopeless about the future, and I'm really no use to anyone at the moment

I'll be back when I'm a bit stronger. In the meantime good luck Chowy and Patterdale for your scans, good luck all those on 2WW, and thank you all again for being so kind,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

S of D sending big    to you.

You need to do what you need to do, you know that we are all here for you when you need us

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

ALWAYS HERE FOR YOU SUITY...     

dX


----------



## Lou-Ann

SoD, sending you big    Take care of yourself, we'll all be right here when feel ready  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Evening Bumps & Babies. Hope you're doing ok?

How are our MS sufferers doing? 

Thinking of you all & sending you hugs & 

Hope you are holding in there, Suity.   for your scan on Tuesday. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck with upcoming scans...hope they bring happy news.

xx


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - best of luck for your scan tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you 

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Chowy & Patterdale, wishing you lots of  with your scans. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Ooops sorry Patterdale ..... sending you buckets of luck too.

Dx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi


    not all of you will know me as i havent been online for a while, gonna have to try and catch up with everyone and get to know all the new ladies that have joined.

love

Kimberley & Amelia  x x


----------



## princess-mimi

yes we are finally back online!!! 

Ellis is such a little cutie, i'm sure he'll get many more admirers over the next few years

hope your both enjoyed his birthday

Kimberley
x x x x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Kimberley - welcome back!
What a lovely picture  
Dottie
x


----------



## going it alone

Welcome back Kimberley. Ellis will really be in demand - three beauties all after a toy boy!! The first three of many I should think
Best of luck tomorrow for the scans. Everything's crossed. I can't believe that the 6th has come so soon. It seemed ages off when we were in Stratford. I suppose that it hasn't flown for either of you two though.
Sam xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your good wishes.  I didnt say anything but I was getting very scared about todays scan and obviously thinking the worst especially after SoD had such a traumatic scan last week.

Well we have one beautiful baby on board, correct size and heartbeat.  Still cant quite believe it and so want to be past 12 weeks as hopefully that should take a little pressure off.

SoD best of luck for your scan tomorrow, im going away today for a week and may not be able to get internet access so have asked Esperanza to text me how you get on honey-I will be thinking of you.

Patterdale good luck for your scan on 10th, hope it all goes well.

Good luck to all of you on 2ww and thosegoing through the dreaded injections.

Reccommended the site to yet another couple in the waiting room today-should I get commision  

         to everyone

Chowy xx


----------



## Felix42

That's really great news Chowy.   You must be so pleased. Enjoy!

Kimberley great to see you back online. I'm looking forward to being able to see the pic of Amelia when I'm back on a pc. 

Patterdale, good luck with your scan. 

Suity, hope you're doing ok hun. Been thinking of you lots & sending you  and  for tomorrow. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!

Very pleased to read that all is well Chowy - have a really lovely break, you deserve it after all the stress recently!

Lovely to see you back Kimberley, little Amelia is really growing up!

Good Luck Patterdale for Friday    

SoD - not sure if you are reading but I will be thinking of you tommorrow and really hoping that things go your way.  

Hi to all the other ladies on here - Some1, Muddy, Orchid, Suzie, Tommie and anyone else, sorry if I have missed them!  

I have just got in from work and feeling incredibly tired - was really late this morn due to not being able to keep my breakfast down!  . I am 11w on Wed and have a private scan booked on sat and then the NHS one on the 20th. I still worry all the time, I don't know why but maybe because i've never been pregnant before! I hope all is still well in there.  

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Glad it all went well Chowy, great news.

Big   suity, really hope things are more positive tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good to read your news Chowy xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, thats great news, really pleased that all is well! Hope you have a really relaxing break  

Welcome back kimberley  

Patterdale, good luck for your scan on Friday  

Kylecat, sorry that your MS is bad   Good luck for your scan on Saturday   

SoD, thinking of you and really hoping that the scan brings more positive news tomorrow      

Hello to all other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies, hope you are all doing well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - so pleased that all ok for you.  You can go away for a lovely break and relax now.  Enjoy!!

SoD - not sure if you're reading but if you are, I sincerely hope you get some better news tomorrow hun.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## going it alone

Chowy - great news on a lovely scan. Have fun in the Channel Islands

SoD - thinking of you hun. Best of luck

Sam xx


----------



## some1

Chowy - brilliant news on your scan, congratulations!!  Hope you have a great holiday and manage to relax.

Suitcase - will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you and your little embryo well  

Kylecat - sorry to hear you are still suffering with MS, hope it starts to ease up soon.  Not long til your scans, hope the time between then and now goes quickly.  I know what you mean about being scared all the time, its like you get off the ttc rollercoaster and get straight onto the pregnancy one isn't it.  

Kimberley - lovely to see you on the thread!  Amelia looks gorgeous in her little christening outfit!

Patterdale - good luck for scan on Friday  

Some1

xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,


  its lovely to be back,

  just want to wish all the girls good luck with your scans sending you lots of    

Sam  how are your two beautiful girls doing? I cant believe they are going to be 2 next month!!

  Chowy  im so pleased your scan went well, have a lovely holiday and make sure you rest. x

  

Kimberley x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suitcase   for you today   x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the continued support, good wishes and prayers. 

I wish I could say that the prayers had been answered, however, as expected it was not good news today. There has been no growth since last week and although they think there is still a heartbeat it's very very slow and difficult to see, and there is bleeding around the sac. 

I have been referred to the Early Pregnancy Unit at my local hospital where they will scan me again tomorrow. The nurse I spoke to there said they will not do any kind of procedure until they are sure there is no heart beat so although it sounds very strange to say this, I really hope that they cannot see one tomorrow. It's clear to me that this pregnancy is not viable and I just don't think I could bear it if they make me wait another week for another scan just to confirm what is so evident. And I particularly don't want to have a miscarriage with bleeding etc, I just can't face it, so hoping tomorrow will be conclusive enough that they will book me in for D&C or whatever it's called. 

I knew this was coming as just haven't felt the same this week as before, but it's still very very difficult...

I won't be around for a while I don't think, especially not on this thread. I'm truly so very happy for Kylecat, Patterdale, Chowy and Muddy, I really am. But I just don't know if I can follow your scans and milestones all the time being so aware that it should have been me too. I hope you can understand, and I don't want to seem selfish, but it's just more than I can bear right now  

I know that in time it will hurt less, but right now life just seems very very unfair, and also rather pointless....I know these feelings will pass, but for the moment I think I'm best off away from all talk of pregnancy and babies

Thank you all again so much for being there, I will be back when I'm feeling stronger, I think it's just going to take a while, and the only person who can get through this is me. There's nothing anyone can say or do to make it better.....if only there were......

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Suity, I'm so so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you. I hope like you say that things are conclusive enough tomorrow for you to start healing & moving on in your own time. 
  
& don't even think about being selfish. We understand and are there for you when you're ready. 

Thinking of you. 
Love & lots of hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

SoD - texted you this morning but just wanted to let you know how sad I was to read your news. I totally understand that you need to take a break from FF, I would be exactly the same. You are not being selfish at all - reading about scans and pregnancy news would be too much for anyone to bear in your situation . Please take care of yourself and we are all here for you when you begin to feel a little stronger, 

Lots of Love

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Dear Suitcase

I am truly sorry to hear your news.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow and over the next few weeks.  Please take good care of yourself.  You are your number 1 priority at the moment.  I look forward to hearing from you when you feel better.    

love

Sima xx


----------



## some1

Suitcase - so sorry it was bad news, thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Be good to yourself - come back and join us when you feel a little stronger

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

SoD, i'm really sorry it was bad news today    Hope that your scan is conclusive tomorrow so that you can start to move on and begin healing. Please do not feel like you are being selfish, take care of yourself, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Suity, I am devastated for you. We have been on a similar journey and I'm so angry that it's been taken from you. I completely understand you wanting to take a break, I would be exactly the same, it's not selfish at all. I hope that you get support - I know that you prefer to manage these sorts of things alone but sometimes support just helps in some way; don't bear it all on your own, this is such an isolating journey anyway and I hate to think of you so sad. Hope there is a close friend or family member who can support you through this. Take care. 


Muddy x


----------



## lulumead

Suity, so so sorry to hear your news. I can only begin to imagine how you must feel. Look after yourself...and I look forward to seeing you back on here when you are ready.

big big hugs and love

xx


----------



## going it alone

SoD - have PMed you. So sorry to hear your news. You'll be back soon.

Sam xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

SoD -  you take care honey... so so sorry to read of your news.  Be strong and be safe x x x


----------



## Elpida

Suity   I'm so sorry


----------



## princess-mimi

suity,

        i'm so sorry to hear your news, we completely understand that you need time away from FF, just want to let you know that we're thinking off you.   

  take care hun

  Kimberley x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberley what a fantastic photo of Miss Amelia she is so grow up in her pretty dress. welcome back
L x


----------



## Roo67

Wow Kimberley, Amelia looks so grown up in that piccie. Good to see you back, hope you are well and fully recovered now.

Roo x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls, just wanted to wish Patterdale good luck for her scan tommorrow, 

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx

PS - hope you have a lovely weekend in the camper van too!


----------



## dottiep

Patterdale - good luck for tomorrow!  
Love Dottie
xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Like kylecat and dottie have said want to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow patterdale.

love

Kimberley x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Patterdale I hope that you have good news tomorrow
L x


----------



## Roo67

Glad your scan went well - must be amazing seeing it on the screen

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, really glad that your scan went well today,  fantastic news  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Patterdale - so pleased for you that your scan went well. It must have been amazing hearing the hearbeat for the first time. Hope your parents liked the photos!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

glad to hear all good on the scan...how lovely to see and hear your little jumping frog  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Patterdale - glad scan went well, take care x x


----------



## dottiep

Patterdale - great news on your scan & your baby frog  

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh - great news xxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

patterdale        


  i'm so pleased your scan went well, i remember my 6 1/2 wk scan very well they also put my dates behind one day too. it's amazing to see your little baby's heart beating and its so surprising how much the baby grows by the time you have your 12 wk scan


Kimberley x x


----------



## winky77

Great news Patterdale.....so glad it went well!  

xx Winky


----------



## going it alone

So glad it went well Patterdale. I hardly saw anything on the 7 week scan because she didn't zoom in enough. It must have been great to hear the heart beat.
Sam xx


----------



## some1

Patterdale - great news that your scan went so well!  Is it starting to feel a bit more real now?

Kylecat - how did your scan go on Saturday?  Hope you got some good pictures!

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi some1! 

Just read your message and wanted to say hi - hope everything is still going well, you must be getting quite big now! Are you able to sleep OK at night or is it a bit uncomfortable at times?

Scan was fine on saturday, baby measured 2 days further than I thought which makes me 12 weeks today. Got some quite nice piccies including one where it has it's tongue stuck out - apparently this is very common!

I have my NHS scan on 20th Oct and have probably decided not to bother with the nuchal part - feel that I've worried so much over the last few weeks that I don't want anything else to worry about - what will be will be!   Have panicked today as I have had a dull ache and heavy feeling down below, but I expect it is just stretching pains. Finding it hard to stand on my feet all day so getting the children to come to me instead of wandering around the classroom!

Hope all is well with the other bumps and mums!

Love to everyone
kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

KyleKat
Glad scan went well...
Take care x x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Glad scan went well Patterdale. Sorry I haven't been on much but I have been having a bit of a difficult time and thought that it would seem a bit much to discuss it given SoDs news being so sad and more important really. I have another scan on Weds and am not sure what I think at the moment. Have been feeling really unwell and my mood has really plummeted....just feeling extremely miserable and tearful and feel like I'm continually waiting for something to happen so that I can believe that I am pregnant. I'm just hoping that it is hormones and that I will feel OK soon but work hasn't been that great and am having house issues too. Just feel exhausted. Maybe other mums to be or mums can tell me it's all part of it; did anyone else feel really miserable and depressed at this stage? I seem to have so many aches and twinges, today have premenstrual type aching.....is it normal to have so many abdominal/groin aches? 

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Big   Muddy. Pg changes your hormones so much, and is also such a life changing event, I think that anything you feel will be totally normal iykwim. It doesn't make it any less hard though  . Sorry work and house are rubbish - not what you mean.

Good luck for Wednesday - try not to worry about no symptoms hun xxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Kylecat

    i'm so pleased your scan went well hun 


Kimberey  x x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - hope you feel a bit more positive soon hun.  Hormones can play havoc with your mind!
Hope all goes well on wed.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## princess-mimi

muddypaws,


 sending you a big hug  hope you get the PM i've sent you, i was having alot of the same feelings and emotions as you at the begining of my pregnancy.

your body is going throw alot of changes at the moment, i'm sure you'll start feeling much better about things soon.

Take care hun

Kimberley x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Kylecat, glad that your scan went well and that you got some good pics!  

Muddy, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it helps you to feel more positive    

Hope all other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Muddy -good luck for scan tomorrow.

hello to everyone else! hope everyone is ok.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, hope you're feeling a bit better and all goes well with your scan tomorrow. 

Love & hugs to all mums, bumps and babies,

Felix xx


----------



## going it alone

Kylecat - great to hear that you had a lovely scan with lots of great piccies.

Muddy - I had lots of cramps too, like stitch but duller. There's so much happening in your body that's it hard to believe that something so small can change how you feel and think in such a drastic way. I know it's that placenta that produces the hormones but that's still not huge yet either. It does get better, especially when, as Lou said, you start to feel movements. They can be so reassuring. The fact that you're feeling this way, different to usual, is a strange kind of sign that changes are happening and therefore going normally. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. 

Love to all,

Sam xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - hope all goes well tomorrow....will be thinking of you

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Muddy. Hope the scan helps to put your mind at rest.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Muddy,

          Hope you scan went well today hun.




  Kimberley x x


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks everyone for your good wishes and support. Scan went well today. Just the one, although could still see the sac and mini bean in the other but no further development...The one is 26.7mm, so a good size for 9 weeks. They reviewed my EDD to 20th May. It really looked like a baby as well! Amazing...can see the head arm and leg stumps and a fat belly....we saw the faint outline of some facial features too and a strong, regular heartbeat. Just another 3 weeks to go to feel in the safe zone. Feeling sicker than ever though so can't wait to the twelve week mark and stopping the drugs. Hope all other bumps are doing well.


Muddy


----------



## princess-mimi

muddy,

            i'm so pleased for you hun, love your scan pic you can see the baby so clearly. Hope your feeling more reassured now hun.


Kimberley x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Muddy

Great to hear that scan went well and nice to see your little bean!  Hope the next three weeks goes quick and you feel less sick soon!

xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - great news hun.  So pleased for you,

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Very pleased all was well Muddy


----------



## Roo67

Muddy, 
glad scan went well and you got to see your little bean. Hope sickness soon stops,

roo x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Well im back to the real world now.  Muddy sorry you were having a few yuk moments, I have those too but the nurse said that was perfectly normal due to hormones etc.  Im glad your scan went well and hopefullly that put your mind at rest.  When you feel sick if you eat a biscuit does that help?  I only need a small one and that seems to do the trick along with a glass of cold water.

I went to my GP on Tuesday so have officially transfered from hospital to GP now.  Then yesterday I had my first midwife appointment, Mum came with me and the midwife was supportive of my decision to go alone which was good.  My EDD is now 22-05-2009.

Right id better go as doing my key skills test in English tomorrow and need to revise a bit.

     to you all and I hope thinkgs are going well.  Ive missed you all.

Chowy


----------



## Chowy

Hi Lou

Shame about the photo's, but im sure the one you ordered will be fab.  They say 3 weeks dont bank on it though, were on week 4 of waiting for Millie's photos from one of the dog shows and they originally said 3 weeks at the outside. 

Passed my KS with 85%, now moving onto numeracy (YUK)

We are mating Millie tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed, hoping for 3rd time lucky as she hasnt had anything twice before.  Think she just likes to lead her mummy on as she had a fantom earlier this year.

Give Ellis a big cuddle and kiss from me.

     to all.

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Chowy, welcome back, hope you had a good time   Well done on passing your KS test and good luck mating Millie tomorrow  

Lou, its a shame that the pics didn't turn out as well as you expected, but i'm sure that the one you have chosen is a good one - it has to be cos it has Ellis in it


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - well done on passing your test hun.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - I like that too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

patterdale were you brave enough to buy anything??  I actually went to the Baby show at earl's court with my donor in 2002-we didn't have any of this planned as had only just met professionally, we were at a conference elsewhere in the centre and gatecrashed it, how ironic the exhibitors thought I was his partner and pregnant and he was the daddy
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou is this the underwater photo of Ellis?  sounds interesting I hope that you can post it on here so we can see your little man from Atlantis!  

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Whats the website Rose? xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

there is one that some of the lesbian mums had recommended, where it is open so you can put anyone on the pages and covers adoption it is called 'the really cool baby book' by todd parr- I bought it from amazon but and not 100% sure about it, there was also a website (I think recommended on ff) where they can make you a scrapbook/personalised book 
L x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

The single mums baby book sounds good, in my job I have to do lifestory work for children on my case load and it is quite easy with the computer, download photos to put your own book together and then put it all into a file.  With lifestory its the gathering of info and having to put it tactfully that takes the time, oh and the other 100,000,000 things I need to do on my other cases at the same time.

Patterdale, glad you enjoyed yourself at the baby show.  I looked and spoke to mum about going, but Manchester one is in November and we have a dog show, NEC is in May a little to near the time of my due date, so the only other option is London in February.  I bet you wanted to buy everything didnt you?

Right im signing off to have a warm drink as I am full of cold AGAIN and feel pretty YUK.

Take care Chowy


----------



## going it alone

Thanks for the link Rose.

I love being an "Independent Parent". I feel less of a statistic than being a single mum.

Chowy - hope you're feeling better soon.

I feel very guilty about not teaching the twins to sign. As a special needs teacher I use signing every day at work and haven't taught the girls. I was really for it when they were first born. As for the only thing that the girls watch - Night Garden rocks. I don't tend to have the TV on very much when the girls are around but they have become very obsessed, very quickly and can spot an Iggle Piggle in Tesco a mile away.

Sam xx


----------



## Felix42

Just wanted to say hello to our mums, mums to be, bumps and babies!

Goodness not long to go now for you SuzyB! How are you doing?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi everyone,
Had my first midwife appointment this morning. Feels so surreal! Got all this info and a set of maternity notes and booked into the hospital!! Yikes. Cos of my age and the IVf, I've been booked in with a Consultant too...not sure if this is normal but sounds like it isn't. Still, anything I can get for free! Got my dating scan and appointment with the Consultant Tuesday next week. Makes it all seem so real and yet I'm not past that magic twelve week mark. Bit scary...trying to tell myself it's real but also scared that it could all go wrong in the next week. Mind you, still got constant nausea so know that something is definitely going on in there. 

Hope all other bumps are doing OK and fingers crossed for some more soon.


Muddy


----------



## going it alone

Muddy - yes it's normal to have extra TLC - make the best of it. Great to hear that you've have a lovely first appointment.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, great to hear that your 1st midwife appointment went well  !  Hope the MS isn't too bad and starts to ease off soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Muddy, glad it all went well, how exciting...you'll be at those birthing classes before you know it  

Hope all other bumps and babies are doing well.

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all well, I got my BFP today and HCG level checked and confirmed at 178 units and I have been told I am officially 4 wks pg today. I am not quite brave enought to join your thread properly yet as would like to see if I make it to 7 week scan first (as I never got that far with my last pg    ) but I couldn't resist asking you ladies a question if you don't mind??  

Last night I woke at 4am needing a wee and feeling sick - sorry TMI   The sicky feeling I thought was caused as I went to bed feeling hungry so I had a piece of toast which helped a little and I managed to sleep about an hour later. Then when I got up this morning I felt sick again and it hasn't eased all day - but I have managed to eat but within an hour of stopping eating it starts again    I thought it was far too early to suffer from the sickness? Plus my HCG isn't that high but I know what I am feeling!! Can someone please shed some light on this - could it be my brain playing tricks on me It is so persistant though. I saw something on the TV this evening and it almost made me rush to the loo - that is just not like me I am generally not screamish like that     

Sorry just a bit confused as I never had this at all with my last pg and it seems to early to have at 4 weeks?? Do you think I should speak to my doc about it?? Has anyone else had this in the early weeks

Sorry maybe I am still in shock from the BFP??

Thanks so much, hope you don't mind as I haven't officially asked to join you lovely ladies

Love FM XXXX  SEnding lots of sticky vibes!!!!


----------



## kylecat

Hey Full Moon - just wanted to let you know that I did my pregnancy test on the Friday and by the Sunday I was feeling sick and this has carried on for weeks. I feel awful this morning and I am now nearly 15 weeks! However it has eased off a lot since around 13 weeks. 

It is a good sign - congratulations and welcome to the board!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Kylecat

I guess it is not too early then   looks like I might be prone to MS?!? Not that I am complaining just so grateful to have that BFP - still on cloud 9!!!  

I am sorry you feel so awful I really hope it eases for you soon hun, take care  

Love FM xx


----------



## muddypaws

Ah yes, the dreaded sickness. Mine started a bit later, about 5 weeks but shows no signs of abating. Eat little and often and don't let yourself get really hungry as this will make you feel even worse. Still haven't had urgent need to go to the loo yet really but I do have an ox like bladder having practised holding and forced emptying for many years with recurrent bladder infections! Think my pelvic floor muscles ought to be quite good, sure birth will sort that out! Everyone is so different with their symptoms...some lucky to have very few and others sick as a dog. I have had an attractive gag reflex whenever taking tablets or coughing...making the three times a day progynova and once a day multivit a real spectacle! Thankfully, I'm reducing the drugs finally and am on 1 a day progynova, due to end about Thursday. Hope it all goes well FM and look forward to the first scan....take someone with you.

Sorry I haven't been posting much...have been struggling with the work situation, seeming to get ever worse. If I wasn't pregnant I'd be so tempted to resign and run away to a commune for some peace from people. Currently have put my house on market too because this one just isn't big enough or suitable for bringing up children....I'm on the edge of an old quarry with an 80ft drop! Will break my heart to leave this area. Why do we have to make so many compromises? Even my GP seemed to tell me off for mentioning the sickness, as if I should be so grateful for getting pregnant on IVF that i have no right to say "I feel really rough"! Grrrrrr....

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Muddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Fullmoon

I have not actually been sick, but have nausea on and off all day.  As long as I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner and carry water and rich tea biscuits with me for when I feel sick im fine.  Even half a biscuit and a sip of water will make my nausea subside.  good luck.

Chowy


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks so much for your warm welcome and advice, i have def noticed I feel more sick if I am hungry so I am making an effort to eat regularly   and the nausea has seemed to lesson. My (.) (.) are also getting more sensitive and if I get cold, well that reallllllly hurts   and I am feeling very tired on and off. So far so good, and dare I say it no cramps or bleeding yet, I am still incredibly nervous for my next HCG test on Thursday but at the same time if I could have it tomorrow I would!! I am just sooooo terrified of having another m/c and just keep trying to   I think my scan is the 21 November but will have it confirmed the day of my next HCG. 

I must say I do feel a bit different compared to my last pg as didn't really feel sick at all and also had frequent cramps and spotting so I just hope that it means this one will stick  

Muddy big hugs hun hope you feel better soon    

Sending lots of   and   to all

Take care Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Lou, I love the look of the roll call on Page 1  Fingers crossed there will be more of us joining in soon.

Oooo, not long now SuzieB.  How are you doing?    

Love and hugs to all the other mums in waiting, our lovely mummies and their gorgeous babies. 

Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Felix

I see it is not long before you get your frostie hun!?! Wishing you all the best of luck   I will have everything crossed for you and I really hope you get that BFP   .


Hello and big hugs to everyone    Its my next HCG blood test tomorrow if all is well I should have my scan date booked. So far so good it seems as dare I say it no bleeding.

My Dad has been admitted to hospital today and he wants me to visit him but I am worried that I will be exposing myself to germs and being this early on in the pregnancy I feel it is a risk but at the same time I am not prepared to tell my Dad that I can't visit as I really don't want him to know - I think the best thing is to speak to the nurses on his ward first and see what they say - if they say it isn't safe it will be a nightmare thinking of an excuse that means I cant visit  

Anyway speak to you soon.

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, hope HCG test goes well tomorrow  . Hope that your Dad is okay and doesn't have to spend too long in hospital  

Hello to all other moms, moms-to-be, bumps and babies, hope you are all doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Full Moon, what a dilemma. Hope you sort something out and yr Dad is ok. Good idea to ask the nurses. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

FM - best of luck for your hcg tomorrow...maybe twins!! 
Hope your Dad is ok and the nurses can give you some advice

Dx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for your well wishes, I did end up going to see my Dad although I wasn't altogether comfortable. I just made sure I didn't touch things unless I had to and I really washed my hands with the alcohol stuff on the way in and out and when I got home I just washed my hands and face really well   I know I am probably sounding a little crazy but I am really terrified of another m/c and will do anything (albiet a little over the top) to prevent it. As far as I am aware there was noone on his ward with any contagious bugs   

Well another milestone to cross tomorrow as it is my next and hopefully last HCG blood test. I am quite nervous especially as I have had a few cramps but I haven't bled so thats got to be good. I have also been a bit teary today so I am hoping it is high HCG hormones floating about and I am still having waves of nausea, extreme tiredness and painful (.) (.)  

Dottie - I would love twins!!! Scarey but it would be really great  

Anyway its passed my bedtime so speak to you lovely ladies tomorrow.

How is everyone doing?? 

Big Hugs   
FM XXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Hi Full Moon

Hope those hormones are surging round and you get a good result tomorrow. Sleep well.

xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for today FM. So glad you could see your Dad. Don't blame you being worried though.   

Love & hugs to all bumps, mums & babes,
Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well I have had my bloods taken and should get the results around lunchtime so heres hopin for a good result!!   
I didnt sleep well last night at all even though I felt exhausted - think just too much on my mind   So today I feel very tired and sick   I have to visit my nan for lunch today as she isn't well but other than that I am staying at home to do a little much needed housework as I haven't the energy to do much more   

My scan is 24 November at 8:30 which will make me late for work but I will just have to think of an excuse, it is very difficult as I would have only been there 2 weeks as it is my first day this Monday. Not ideal to start a new job when my brain felels like it has gone on vacation   and all I want to do is hibernate and grow a healthy baby!

Anyway, I hope you are all well today, I will post my HCG results as soon as I can.

Love FM XXXX


----------



## muddypaws

Hi everyone,

Hope the HCG results are good FM.

Well I've had my dating scan now and I was right about the dates! Ya boo to the clinic....they were 5 days out, which seemed obvious to me but there you go. It was amazing! My baby was somersaulting all over the place, couldn't believe that it was moving so much....looked so cute! All is well and I heard the heartbeat too. Ended up having the NT scan on the same day. Despite my age I am low risk for Down's and very low risk for the other chromosomal disorders, which I was pleasantly surprised about. So now feeling a little bit more like it is real and maybe I can be a bit hopeful now. Still feeling constantly nauseous and eating is quite a challenge. Taken to getting groceries delivered cos going to supermarkets really makes me feel unwell. A good idea too to get heavy stuff delivered as I have to carry things quite a way as house not that near the road. 

Hope everyone else is OK. Can't believe that I now have another 7 weeks before the next scan....it's on 23rd December so will be a nice Xmas pressie I hope.

Lou, can you change my EDD to 15th May? Cheers.

Muddy x


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Muddy -


----------



## lulumead

Muddy thats so exciting...really pleased its all looking good, you can relax a bit now and enjoy your nausea  

Look forward to hearing your results too Full Moon.

hello other bumps and babies
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, glad the scan went well and what a fantastic scan picture  . Another scan just before xmas sounds great. Hope you can relax a little now and start to enjoy being pregnant (apart from the MS bit that is!)

Hi to everyone else  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well good news my HCG is what it should be at 2332 units (it was 178 last Friday). The clinic is very happy and wil now leave me be until my viability scan on the 24 November. Words cannot describe my relief and now it is just another waiting game, with just over two weeks before my scan and I cannot wait!!!

Muddy that is  great news and yes what a great xmas pressy!!! Hope the MS starts to ease soon  

Felix - not long till you get your frostie!! All the best hunny  

Lou - please can you now add me to page 1 with scan date 24 Nov and EDD 10 July - Thanks 

Hello and big hugs to everyone else    

I am absolutely exhausted I have not long been home as I didnt have the heart to leave my nan earlier, so I am going to try & have a kip before I am out again at 8:00   as I can just about keep my eyes open! 

Love & hugs
FMxxxxx


----------



## Sima

It's all go here.

Full Moon - great result  .  You must be so pleased.  Hopefully the time will now fly by until your scan.  I hope your dad is feeling better.

Muddy -     Good news about the baby scan.  It must have been an amazing sight seeing the little one dancing about on screen.  Keep on with the internet shopping - it's fab.


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls, just catching up!

Muddylane - excellent news about your scan today - it is very strange how babies seem to bounce around loads in the womb!  

FullMoon - really glad to hear that the HCG results came back OK - that's such reassuring news - not too long now until your scan later in November - I hope that the time flies by!  

All OK this end - getting a little larger now! Still managing to hide it from most people at work but it won't be too long until people start to notice I think! Have told quite a few of my close work colleagues which has been nice. Just hope the kids don't notice for a while!

Hope that all the other mums and mums to be are OK. Has anyone heard from Suzie, Tommie or Orchid recently? 

Love to all  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news Full Moon. Hope the time whizzes by and the scan comes round soon.

xx


----------



## dottiep

Full Moon - great news on your levels.  You must be so pleased  

Muddy - you've got a lively one in there     Glad all good & a great xmas pressie

Katie - smock dresses are called for hun!!  Good to hear from you.  

Not heard from Orchid, Tommie or Suzie....Suzie is due very shortly....if you are reading.....don't foget to push!!!  

Love to all
Dx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks for all your well wishes   

Kylecat, it must be hard to keep your pg a secret at work   

I am really worried about keeping my pg secret too as I cannot risk my new employer finding out until I have past my probation which is mid Feb    so I will be 19 weeks gone (well hopefully  ), otherwise they will have the opportunity to give me a weeks notice and say it isn't working out?!? I know that employers aren't allowed to discriminate but from passed experience they just find another excuse to get rid of you if they do have a problem with the pg. I appreciate not all employers are the same but how does the saying go? 'Once bitten twice shy!!'    As I lost my last job, I will now not get any maternity provision as I wouldn't have been with the company long enough to claim it so I pretty much have to save every penny now.


Sima your test date is coming up fast hun, I have everything crossed for you - you have done well not to cave and test early  
I really hope it is good news  

Muddy - I will hopefully get a good xmas pressy too as I will be 12 weeks on boxing day!!! Kinda nice new year, new trimester.

Well hugs to you all and speak to you soon. I feel like I am approaching my next 2WW!!! I guess I am really    I just hate this waiting game it is like you are just wishing your life away just so you get to that next hurdle.

Goodnight all Love FM XX


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Sorry been a bit quiet, just been a little down re work stuff.

Muddy glad your scan went well and you were right about the dates.

Fullmoon well done and sending   for you both to stick together for ever.

Kylecat, glad you can still hide I cant.  I had to tell work last week as I look about 5 months pregnant already.  I just dont take my coat off for my visits, thats the only way I can hide the bump.  Without my coat it is very obvious.

I have been signed off work by my GP for 2 weeks with work related stress.  My manager has known I was pregnant since 4 weeks as she knew about my treatment.  She said she would do risk assessment at 12 weeks, HR said is should be done ASAP.  Still nothing, spoke to operational manager last week, still nothing, my manager now off sick.  My manager has been expecting me to go out on risky visits, even when I aired my concerns. I called my union on Thursday, they advised me to see my GP, get signed off so that I am protected and they will sort to rest while im off.  It is quite a relief as I was getting really stressed, I just cant believe I have had to call the union.

Im off to eat now before the nausea starts up.

Take care everyone.

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Oh gosh Chowy thats awful hun  . Blooming jobs. Thats exactly what I would have done. I hope it gets sorted soon xxxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Chowy sorry you are having such a rubbish time at work, sounds like a good decision to get signed off for a while   try and relax and enjoy the rest sounds like you need it hun   

I haven't had a good day at all today and really cross with myself that I have wasted the day. All day I have felt really really tired but crippling tired like I have been drugged so I have pretty much slept nearly all day   I look awful too very pale with big black bags under my eyes - has anyone else felt like this?? I keep feeling that  it is all a little early for these pg symptoms?? I have to say though touch wood the nausea seems to have got better but I am pretty aware it may come back with a vengence   

I start my new job on Monday and the way I feel right now I can't see me managing very well, it is mentally draining enough when you start a new job without feeling like this on top and as I can't hit the Red Bulls has anyone got any tips to help me get through the day??

Hope you are all having a good weekend   

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, sorry that you have been having such a stressful time at work - that's the last thing you need  . Enjoy your time off and hopefully everything will be sorted when you go back  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls, just catching up on this gloomy sunday afternoon when I really should be doing school work!!!  

Chowy - I was really sorry to hear about your stress at work, you just don't need that at the moment. I am so glad you've been signed off, it will take the pressure off you for a while. Make sure you rest up. Do you have a 12 week scan coming up? I have also not had a risk assessment at work despite being sixteen weeks pregnant - I think that it's diabolical to be honest and may contact my union too. 

Fullmoon - sorry to hear that you are so tired - it's awful in those first few weeks. I remember feeling just exhausted. I am glad that your sickness is not too bad. I am still feeling sick this afternoon, thought it might go after 12 weeks but clearly not!!  

Patterdale - just wanted to say that it was lovely to see you last weekend too - hope that your sickness isn't too bad and good luck for your NHS scan this week. I will be thinking of you. 

Lou - hope that you managed to get your parcel in the end from that wierd family across the road! Hope your ribs are a bit better too! In answer to your question about the doppler, yes I have been using it 2/3 times a week. It is amazing! Some evenings, there is so much banging and crashing in there - did you get that? I found the heartbeat hard to find. I have got there in the end, I listened to my own heartbeat and then when I found the babys heartbeat I recognised it as it was much faster. I also listened to some heartbeats that had been recorded on u tube and mine sounded exactly the same so I know what I am listening out for now!!! I have a private scan booked for 22nd Nov and they have told me that they may be able to find out the sex. If not I have my NHS one on the 15th Dec!

Hope all the other mums, babies and mums to be are ok too   

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Fullmoon, I am sorry to say but I am still exhausted and I agree it is not like normal tiredness and believe me I have had some of that when I used to go clubbing till 6.00am Friday and Saturday nights  
Perhaps it puts us in good stead for baby days and nights!

Patterdale hope things are going well with you, when is your dating scan?

Kylecat my scan is on Wednesday, hopefully I will feel more relaxed after than.

I plan to sleep and relax over the next 2 weeks, really feel I need it. Finished Progesterone on Thursday so my spots are begining to look a little better on my face  

I am going with Mum now to get an indian takeaway, first time in ages that I have fancied anything slightly spicy, lets hope I dont regret it  

Look after yourselves and your beautiful babies.

Chowy


----------



## going it alone

HI all
Re tiredness - It completely knocked my socks off. I still cannot believe that I could feel THAT tired despite having so much sleep. It does get better and the best advice is to simply take it as easy as you can, You do feel more tired towards the end of the pregnancy but it's a more normal feeling tiredness, simply due to weight and lack of sleep - and then when bump turns into bundle that's another story!!! All different feelings and all equally amazing.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Sorry Chowy about work...good that you have some time off.  The risk assessment issue is very bad; I had mine at week 6/7 when I told my manager. 

Sounds like there a few scans coming up, which is exciting. To hear the heartbeat for the first time and see some movement is great. Enjoy it.

Not much change in nausea for me yet....I really hope it changes soon as I'm knackered! Back to proper full-time hours this week and dreading it as I have yet another tricky situation at work.....really beginning to feel cursed. Just had enough of it so I understand how you feel Chowy. I'm also losing weight...not great; particularly when you other girls seem to be moving into maternity gear already. Although my bump seems more prominent because of it...my trousers are looser and I'm a bit concerned. I suppose that it's only a week since the scam and all was great then so just have to assume that baby is taking everything it needs and wearing down the fat stores (no bad thing!) - I do eat little and often but the nausea still makes it difficult. All eating is purely functional, don't enjoy it at all. Am trying but am probably a bit down on protein as I find fish a bit puke making and this is my usual main source of protein as a non-meat eater. Probably need to step up the pulses. I don't have scales so it may be that actual weight isn't dropping, just moving into bump and boobs and off waist and hips. Do you think I should contact the midwife..or maybe just buy some scales!

Muddy x


----------



## lulumead

I think this is quite common when you're feeling really sick...I know my mum lost weight in the beginning and only gained a stone and a half during her whole pregnancy!

Horrible to feel so poorly though...hope it goes soon.
xxx


----------



## ZoeP

Hi everyone,

I've just looked through the list on the front page and don't think anyone is actually at the stage I'm at.

My son is now 3 and was conceived through DIVF.  He has reached a stage though where he is beginning to ask questions.  So I was really hoping to find someone on here who had a child at the same sort of age or older.  Anyway, maybe you ladies would be able to give me some ideas on this one.

Over the last couple of months my son has made comments about his "dad", I've always just replied that he doesn't have a dad, but he has a mummy who loves him very much.  It sounds  a bit blunt when put down on here, but today was a bit worse.  I was in the kitchen and he was playing around outside the door talking to some of his toys and I heard him say something about his dad to the toys, then the next thing my son has said to me "where's my dad?"  I must admit at that point I felt a lump in my throat as I replied to him "well you don't have a dad" and it sounded awful, I was thinking what else can I say, it was sooooooooo blunt to just say that, but  I just didn't know what else to say.  I had running through my head for a split second lots of things I could possibly say when he piped up again, "don't be silly, I do have a dad and he is grandad",  I said again that he didn't and he repeated that grandad was his dad.  

I always knew I would tell my son how he was conceived and that he was very wanted and very much planned, I'm just stuck as to what to say to him when he says anything again.  I've seen story books for children where is says about donor sperm and a couple, but never one where it is donor sperm and a single mum.

So basically if anyone can give me advice on how they would handle that situation or of a good childrens book out there that I can read with him I would really appreciate it.

Also, I hope he doesn't go to nursery and tell his teachers that grandad is his dad....I'd certainly get some strange looks  

Thanks in advance for any replies
Zoe x


----------



## aweeze

Full Moon - the tiredness was the thing that really got to me too in the first tri. I found it improved in the second tri though....

Patterdale - good like for your scan on Thurs. Hope you get some good pics. 

Katie - nope parcel is gone. It was a pair of Clarks shoes from ebay for Ellis and gawd knows where they are now . The people are going to compensate me though. 

Chowy - hope you enjoyed your indian the other night. Just wait till the 3rd tri - blimey do they give you heartburn then!!!! Make the most of the next 2 weeks - resting up and I hope that work gets sorted out soon. 

Muddy - have you just weaned off progesterone as that might be partly to blame if you were retaining water? The baby will be taking all that it needs from you but you do need to try and keep yourself well so make sure you keep protein up if you can. Glad you have the doppler sussed now - mine was a great comfort to me in my panic moments. I didn't use it once I could feel him moving though. Hope the scan goes well on 22nd - do you have a feeling of what flavour you are having? I had a hunch E was a boy from his 12wk scan! 

Hello to everyone else! Oh and my little boy is now WALKING! He has been cruising for a while and walking holding hands and doing 2/3 steps but today he came unprompted across the living room to me giggling all the way! Sooooo proud! 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ZoeP- so sorry that you are having this difficulty that hopefully we all will have to face in the future.

The donor conception network do have books for children, also maybe post on the agy and lesbian thread as some of the ladies on there have older children and may have crossed this bridge.

L x


----------



## going it alone

Hi Zoe - As L said, the donor conception network has a book specifically on lone parents of DI children. My counsellor at the clinic also offered her help when the time came - that might help too.

Lou - Whopeeeeee!!!       Well done E, and good luck mummy! To quote my auntie - you'll need eyes in your bum now.     - this was the most apt smiley - sorry.

Sam x


----------



## ZoeP

Thanks for your reply JJ1, I will look into the donor conception network and also have a browse on the G&L thread to see if anyone has older children.

Good luck with your TX, I hope your dreams come true.

Thanks also Sam, I didn't think about the clinic counsellor, that could be a good avenue to follow as well if I don't get any joy from the book or the other thread.

Zoe x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lou - you must be so excited, Ellis independent walker now!! such a clever boy
L x


----------



## going it alone

Sorry Lou - have just changed your little man's name back to his initial. I forgot.

Thanks for the comments about the DCN books. Strangely enough I had just been on thier website before coming back on here and had considered buying it.

Sam x


----------



## ZoeP

thanks for your reply as well Lou.  It isn't so much the process that I was after at the moment, I hope they do one for DIVF for single women though and not just DIUI for if/when there comes a time when he needs that much info.

Yes I agree with the grandad/dad thing, my dad is really good with him and Jack is very close to him.

Thanks again

Zoe x


----------



## going it alone

The DCN book is about having a donor as a dad, as opposed to the natural way, it doesn't go into processes so it's suitable for DIVF as well as DIUI - That's another book!!!

Sam x


----------



## ZoeP

Thanks for all your help ladies.  I've also just found another book on Amazon as well.  I've got two books on order now so hopefully one of them will be suitable.  The other one is called Do I have a Daddy?  So I don't know if it assumes there was once a dad on the scene, but I'll soon find out.  If its any good I will let you know.

Oh well time for my bed now.

Night all.


----------



## olivia m

Hi Zoe
Many of the single women in our Network have faced similar questions from their children, which is why a group of them wrote the book Our Story for single women to read with their children.  It explains in simple language about donor conception (not the process of IVF) and helps the child to feel proud of who they are and how they came into being.  You will also find some useful stories, hints and tips about language to use with your son in our booklet Telling and Talking for parents of children age 0-7.  This can be downloaded free from our website or you can buy a printed copy for £4.50.  Our Story (there are three other versions so make sure you get the right one) can be ordered from our website price £7.00 
We have about 350 single women as members of our Network and some have children in teenage years so there is lots of experience there.  Do consider joining them.
Best wishes
Olivia


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, how exciting that your little boy E is now walking - yay!! What a clever little boy  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Go Ellis with the walking...how exciting.

xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Well done Ellis, you will be running around the park before your Mummy knows it.

I am still in shock with what I have seen this afternoon.  Had my scan and was so relieved to see my baby still there and not just there but waving at his/her mummy and Grandma.  Muddy I now know what you mean about your baby bouncing around at your scan, mine looked as if it had hic-ups.  The measurements of 12.4cm show another 5 days on from my dates so obviously baby is having all they need from my food intake.  Saw heartbeat, legs with feet, arms with hands, face profile and one litle ear.  All was well and I feel I can breathe again now.

Next step are the screening tests!  It is so true that you worry more after you eventually get the BFP than before.

Patterdale good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Big cuddle for Ellis if you can catch him Lou.

     to everyone

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Ah Chowy, how lovely  

WELL DONE ELLIS   . How exciting - to be able to walk


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oh Chowy that's lovely, how exciting  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Great to hear all good Chowy - how lovely.

xx


----------



## kylecat

Good to hear all went well Chowy - I hope that you got some great photos for the album!  

It is just such a relief when everything is OK and I am so glad things are going well for you. Lovely that you had your mum there for support too!

Lou - lovely news about little ellis finding his feet - how cute! We need a photo please!!!  

Love
Kylecat xxx

PS - good luck tommorrow jenny! x


----------



## aweeze

Chowy - oh how lovely! It's amazing isn't it how the little blob you see at 7wks can turn into a proper little person in just 5 weeks! Nothing short of miraculous. So glad all was well. If you want to get a private scan at any stage, there is a place in Leamington Spa that I would definitely recommend. I had an amazing private scan there and got a lovely DVD which I still find fascinating to look at now. They do the 4d scans as well but I decided not to go for one and use the money saved towards nappies! So I guess someone will be heading to the Baby Show at the NEC in the spring!!!!!

Thank you for the lovely little messages about Ellis walking. It's so delightful - he just giggles as he does it - he knows what a clever little monkey he's being! And speaking of monkeys - those little monkeys that you posted LL are quite close to what it actually looks like!!!! Kylecat - i'll try and get a photo or even better a video clip this weekend. 

Fingers crossed for underwater photo coming back on Friday - i'll post it at the weekend if it does. 

My house is going on the market on Friday - I must be   thinking it'll sell at the moment but I really want this other house that I've seen so gonna give it a try. Oh and my little doggy goes into the re-homing centre on Tuesday - can't stop myself crying everytime I look at him especially when he is being perfectly behaved when Ellis isn't around. It's for the best though as he is just so stressed out when Ellis is with me and life just isn't fun for any of us. He deserves a better life than this. It's going to break my heart leaving him there 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowwy so pleased for you and your scan

Lou- why are you letting the dog go? has it nipped Ellis? I must have missed something

L x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Apologies for not posting earlier but I have been very unwell and still not great now, but thankyou all for your comments they are really very much appreciated. 

I am not in a good place right now I have been experiencing pain and bleeding on and off and I am extremely extremely worried, I also feel like I have picked up some kind of virus as I am having flu like aches and pains too   To top this it is my first week in my new job so I am unable to take anytime off although if I go on to full m/c I won't have a choice. I am so frightened as this is when I m/c the last time  but I know that there isn't alot that can be done, if it is going to happen it will happen.

I heard that you can be scanned at 6 weeks - can anyone tell me if they know if that is true as if so I will really push the clinic to scan me on Monday as I can't cope much longer - I keep breaking into tears everytime I think about it 

Sorry for no personals but just not in a great place  

Take care all
Love FM XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

full moon so sorry to hear that you have been unwell, You can be scanned early I had my first scan at 5 weeks and 5 days,  I didn't see a HB until the following week,but I saw a scan and they confirmed a baby there
L x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks    I will definately ask the clinic to scan me earlier as I cannot wait until the week after next   I'm just soo scared and really down   It is my birthday this weekend so I just hope it can be a celebration


----------



## Damelottie

Oh FM hun. So so sorry - I do hope all is OK   

Lou - Keep in touch about little doggy hun. Its the right decision. And just remember that it will be much harder for you than him. These little dogs are incredibly faithful when they're with you, and then incredibly faithful to the next mum they have that feeds them  . Remember to ask about staying in touch - I'm sure it'll be possible. I'm so so sorry though Lou - its going to be very very sad for you   .


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM         
I hope you manage to get a scan and are able to put your mind to rest.  It must be awful feeling ill and worrying about baby too.
Take care x x x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thankyou all for your well wishes, I went to the clinic this morning after being completely racked with fear all night, they said that they would do another blood test but actually when I arrived they decided to scan me, and I have one fighting little embie with slight flickers of a heart beat - I am sooooo relieved and still can't quite believe it, especially with the heartbeat so soon. The clinic still want to rescan me in about 10 days so they can review and hopeful see a stronger heartbeat by then, because of the pain and bleeding I have had they have signed me off work until Monday and said to have lots of rest, they are hopeful that the pg will survive but of course cannot guarentee so at least for now I can just put my feet up and try not to worry so much. It was awful calling into work sick as it is only my first week and  I dread to think what they are thinking of me but I guess they can't do alot about it at least I have a note from the hospital and me and my baby needs must come first.


Lou - sorry you have to say goodbye to your furbaby but you are right it is the best decision all round but hard I am sure, take care hun   

Love and hugs to all

Love FMxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, glad that your scan went well and you were able to see the heartbeat   Take it easy  

Lou, sorry that you have got to say goodbye to one of your furbabies  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

FM so sorry that you've had this worry but great to see a little fighter in there. I hear bleeding is relatively common so hopefully it's just one of those things that happens. Good luck for the next scan....I do sympathise as I found the first 9 weeks excruciating, the next three quite difficult and even now at 14 weeks am still convinced it will still all go wrong. It is painful as well as miraculous. hang in there  

Lou, it might be the progesterone that caused weight loss but to be honest it isn't bloating weight loss as it's more on my wait and upper body. Sorry about your dog...heart-breaking. I worry about my cats, which are probably more temperamental than a dog. At the moment they just leg it when babies appear so hopefully they will just keep a distance. Funny about the sex thing too....I reckon it's a boy, no rhyme or reason but there you go. Maybe it was the showing off at the scan that made me think that!

Glad scan went well Chowy.

Muddy


----------



## going it alone

Patterdale - great to hear that your scan went well. I loved every minute of every one, precious moments.

FM - great to hear that you get the chance to put your feet up and rest and also that you got to see a heartbeat. You will NEVER stop worrying, no matter how old your little one is.

Lou - I know exactly how you feel. I had to re home one of my dogs as I found out that I was pg. She was risky around other dogs and couldn't be walked without a precautionary muzzle. She was fine with my old dog as long as there was no food around or toys to fight over. It took me a couple of months but finally came to a decision that I couldn't take the risk. As a work colleague of my dad's said at the time - he would rather go on ten trips to the RSPCA to re home one of his dogs that a trip to A&E with one of the children. It absolutely break your heart, and I can only just look at a photo of Penny without crying, but it is the right decision and as you say - it's unfair for us to keep them, just to make us feel better. As Lottie said, they will love whoever is lucky enough to be their new mummy. Thinking of you.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Sima

Patterdale and Chowy - good news on the scan.  It must be so nice to see your little baby waving and dancing away on the screen.     I know it is easy for me to say but try and enjoy these moments and don't dwell on the negative.

Full Moon - what a nightmare.  Well, I'm glad you got your scan sorted and hopefully it has put you mind at rest.  I hope the weeks speed by til your next scan.  

Lou - Good news on Ellis walking.  I bet he is getting into everything now.  Bad news about your little dog  .  You are doing the right thing but I can imagine it is breaking your heart to let him go.  I have 2 little cats and I know they keep me sane when things get me down.  

Sima


----------



## suzie.b

Hello

Just trying to update myself with what's been happening here.  Don't recognise many names so presumably some of you joined here after I last posted.  Great to see so many positives, though, and looking forward to seeing many more.

Lou, great to hear that E is now walking - even if it does mean extra trouble for you running after him.  I really feel for you about your dog - I think it'd break my heart to rehome my cat.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

rest up Full Moon and glad you got to see a heartbeat, how lovely. xx

Chowy & Patterdale; glad scans were good.

Suzie: hope you're doing ok as it gets closer...hope you've got your feet up and are sitting back watching Loose Women and other daytime TV!

Lou; sorry to hear about your dog but it sounds like the best option, even though obviously hard.

love to other babies and bumps.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Suzie hun   

How are you doing? xxxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Lou - yes I really hope my sticky bean is a little fighter just like your Ellis   feel like we have been through so much all ready!! How is Ellis doing has he managed to escape the 'new walker' bumps and bruises??

Muddy - Yes it is very hard, I keep waiting for the bubble to burst and find it really hard to keep up the   When I was having my scan today the nurse kept saying to me 'It's ok you can smile, you're still pg and there is a flickering heartbeat, smile!!!' but it was almost like the news was falling on deaf ears and it wouldn't register - I was so convinced it was all over again and just felt like my luck had run out - but I guess it hasn't  thank god!!!!!!! How you doing lately??

Patterdale - Thanks for your post re: maternity provision it has helped kick start me into making much needed decisions. Great news about your scan it must have been amazing to see you little one streching and moving around - I really cannot wait to see my bean do that   

Sam - I am real worrier anyway so I guess having a baby defo isn't going to change that. I am bad enough if one of my fur babies is sick so I dread to think what I will be like when the baby arrives!!!!

Sima - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN hun hope you are ok     fingers crossed for nxt tx   It is hard not to keep wishing my life away I am just so desparate to get over the next hurdle and then the next one - the days just don't come quick enough  

Suzie - Hi, not long to go hun, hope you are feeling ok and bag packed and all ready to go for the big day!!  

Lulumead - I am resting up - well trying my best it is hard not to fall into the housework that needs to be done when I am home, but I am being careful doing small not strenuous tasks slowly  

Chowy - Have you come down from cloud 9 yet after your great scan How you feelin   

Lou-Anne, Mini, JJ1 and Ladylottie thankyou all for the extra    they are much appreciated, hope you are all ok  

Apologies for anyone that I have missed   Anyway I guess I should try and sleep now it is way past my bedtime but I just can't sleep yet - I think the last 4 days have been such a rollercoaster and I am finding it hard to let go now plus falling asleep this afternoon probably haven't helped the sleep problem   I am having waves of nausea to now - I thought I was going to loose my dinner but thankfully I didn't - although I am getting really fussy with what food I want to eat now too - am practically vegetarian at the mo   

Anyway goodnight all, love FM XXXXXX


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

FM I am so happy that your scan was positive, but I know what you mean about not being able to smile.  It was only yesterday that I actually looked in the mirror and said out loud 'I'm having a baby' and allowed myself to get a little excited. People have said to me 'well you don't look very happy' but its self protection and not something you necessarily mean to do.

Lou how are you feeling?  I know how I would feel if any of our babies (dogs) had to go, so I am thinking of you honey.  I cant believe that so many people in the dog show world have puppies run them on to see if they are 'good quality breed or show stock' and if not sell them on.  There is one I have just found a home for where they have tried breeding from her 3x and nothing so they want the sell her.  They do it so easily.

Re NEC baby show its not until May which is too late for me, I may go to London Ex cel in March though.

I ordered a twin scan frame saying 1st scan and 2nd scan from Amazon last night and also the 'Why don't I have a Daddy' book.  So I will let you know what they are like.

big         to everyone

Chowy xx


----------



## dottiep

Glad to see lots of positive scans going on at the moment for you all.  Hope to join you all at some point........

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, great news about your scan, must have been exciting seeing your little bean jumping around  . I think if you go into your profile you can upload your scan pic there instead of adding one of the computer pics. 

FM, hope the MS isn't too bad and you have managed to get some rest today  

Suzie, how are you doing? Not long now, hope you are all packed and ready for the big day - how exciting  

Hope everyone else is doing okay....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## aweeze

Depends on where you want to put it - as your avatar, in the gallery, in a post?

Thanks all for the support over the dog - I hate every day at the moment - swinging between wanting to keep him and yet knowing that he has to go. All I keep thinking of is him going into a kennel just as if I was going away on holiday and then never turning up to pick him up again. I am shedding many tears over it all at the moment . 

No underwater picture yet  - they have arrived but need to be checked over before we can have them. 

Ellis is walking everywhere now and does it with this look on his face that just says - I'm sooooo clever!" No major knocks yet - thank goodness! He's actually very well balanced and careful to re-balance himself when he does wobbles. Clever little boy! 

And my missing parcel was on the doorstep yesterday! Great! Except I had bid and won a replacement on ebay - so E now has 2 new pairs of shoes!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

I have a browse button but I have tried to change my profile picture using it and I have an error message, telling me that person whose profile I'm trying to change doesn't exist - I'm sure I do. I might check in the mirror in a bit!!
Sam x


----------



## Chowy

What is wrong with people?

Sorry but im going to have a moan.

One of my neighbours is like a 2nd Mum to me and one of the other neighbours yesterday was quizzing her about me.  Initially saying that my car had been on the drive for a while and was I alright as it didnt look like I was going to work.  Then the big question 'has T got a boyfriend yet?'  My nice neighbour was very diplomatic and just said I had got a couple of weeks off work and she didnt really know about my personal life.  The nosey neighbour only ever talks when she wants to know something or inform you of something, but I would prefer her to ask me not my friends.

This will have all started after one of the other neighbours got a full view of my bump, minus my coat last week, so the gossip has travelled, nosey neighbour probably said 'oh i'll find out for you'.  I feel like filling her with the gossip that she is probably thinking anyway and saying 'yeah I had a one night stand up some back alley one Saturday night'.

Sorry to moan but that has really annoyed me.  Those of you with babies already, Lou and Sam did you have those problems and how did you deal with it?  You think your prepared for it, then realise differently.  If she had asked me I wouldnt be botherd its the fact she asked my other neighbour whom she knows myself and my family are very close to.

Hope everyone is happy and healthy

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy I can say I've had a bump to see ever but gossips are everywhere-I suppose one adv I have of living in a inner city London  where people don't speak& lie dead for weeks and Nobody knows/cares.
The off twin mums (with DH's) say they are also annoyed when they say they r having twins the next question is -are they ivf?
I guess best to have answered prepared for all of us. Take care 
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chowy, Y
ou're always gonna get someone asking one question or another - I remember when I'd put on weight and the neighbour had said how lovely it was that a midwife had moved in next door but one and how that would be handy for me!!!  Was devastated - went on diet after that comment -have now put it back on... bugger.
You can't win.  At the end of the day, I know this is easier said than done - people like that do not matter, the only person who does is you and those who are close to you.  
Take care and ignore them x x x


----------



## going it alone

Chowy - I got in first and told people the truth, I like to shock! People either go one way or the other - too embarrassed to continue the conversation or they ask EVERYTHING and are really intrigued. To be honest people have always been so supportive to my face. I don't know what they say behind my back though. I live in a village and people know that I'm single so I'd rather have people gossiping about the truth that making their own stories up.

Sam x


----------



## aweeze

This is probably going to be a bit all over the place as E was sick all night last night and I had to doze on the chair in his room as he kept waking up to throw up. I've been trying to fight whatever bug it is off all day and whilst I haven't been sick, I do feel awful.  

I went about it similar to Sam. I was selective about the people that I wanted to be truthful with and in general found them to be very supportive of my decision and in most cases, inquisitive. The rest of the people, I didn't tell and they didn't ask. In fact, even now, I don't think there is anyone at work that I have actually discussed it with. They all know that I am single and whether they know about Ellis's conception circumstances or not no-one ever mentions it but they all absolutely adore Ellis and constantly ask when I'm bringing him in. 

I had the opposite to you with my neighbours as ironically, I live in a row of 4 houses - 3 of them single men!!!! They just weren't bothered at all - they probably just think I'm a bit of a hussy! The best one was when Ellis was a few weeks old and the guy next door came to collect a parcel that I'd taken for him and said to me "Was that your baby I saw you putting in the car the other day?" I pushed the door ajar to where E was in his bouncy chair and he said "blimey I hadn't even realised you were pg!" I had been the size of a house!!!!

I've had so many positive reactions from people that my confidence in telling has grown over time. I will admit though that I really struggled with it all initially. Especially in telling people I was pg. But the more you do it, the easier it becomes. To be honest though I rarely give a second thought to what people might say about me behind my back which is something that in the past I have always been paranoid about. This time though, it seems different because I know my life is better for having E in it and I really don't care what anyone else thinks!

Lou
X


----------



## Chowy

Hi 

Thanks for your replies.  I have been very up front with everyone really right from the start, including work.  Its just that some of the neighbours think they are too good to speak to us and she is one of them (god knows why!) , so consequently I havent had a chance to shock her, what upset me was her asking someone else as if she had approched me directly it would have been less like gossip and she could have heard the truth.  And yes I agree if they are going to gossip I would rather it be the truth they share not some seedy make believe story.

Lou I hope you and E are feeling better, nothing worse than looking after a poorly child when you feel awful yourself. Lets hope you can both get a good nights sleep tonight.  

     to everyone

Patterdale and Muddy have you dared to do any shopping yet?

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, sorry you have been stressed out by your nosey neighbour  

Lou, I hope that you and little E are feeling better today  

Hope all other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suzie, good to see you back!  Hope everything is going well hun, are you all organised?!?!

Aweeze brilliant to hear E is walking, am a bit late catching up on the news I'm afraid.  Sorry to hear you are having to rehome your dog, even though it's for the best I can't imagine how much it must hurt    Oh I could cry at just the thought of it, take care xx

Some1 hope you are keeping ok  

Hello! everyone else x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I tried to follow your instructions to change my pic. I use picasa. Now I don't have a pic at all. Any advice?
Sam x


----------



## going it alone

yippee at least my old pic's back now - Not that I did anything!
Sam x


----------



## dottiep

Sam - I hate to tell you this but it isn't!!


----------



## going it alone

I can see it
x


----------



## going it alone

And my ticker's gone now too     I'm going to bed
x


----------



## aweeze

Sam - I think the tickers gone coz you've lost some of the text at the beginning - try repast... thumping headache from :'( :'( :'( so much


----------



## aweeze

yep the http code version works as I've just tried it on my profile - the one thing is the box in your profile to post the code in already has "http://" in it so if you post the code, it duplicates that bit so need to remove one of them IYKWIM!


----------



## lulumead

yes big   Aweeze, must have been a horrible day 
xxx


----------



## dottiep

Lou    
I know it must hurt but you've made the right decision
Dxx


----------



## Felix42

Aweeze,  just wanted to say huge           from me too.  You poor thing.  Handing your dog over, feeling rough and Ellis being ill too.  The day of days.   Hope you can feel us all giving a huge 

Love Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Lou just give E big cuddles and I know you are so sad, as I know I would be but if it helps look at E and keep telling yourself that it is for his welfare that you have done this.  

How are you both feeling now, sicky wise, did you manage to sleep any better last night.

Patterdale, crikey that was a good buy for your pushchair.  I have ordered baby monitor as using some of mum's Nectar points for that (good olde Mum) and today as Debenhams have upto 25% off I went to buy some Jasper Conran things id seen, got 2 baby sleeping bags, 2 lovely soft and cuddly towels, socks and a cardigan.  However, then I went to Tesco and they also had 20% off their clothes so got a pack of vests £5 for 7 and they feel nice quality not at all scratchy, some scratch mits and a fluffy all in one outdoor suit.  I thought I would make the most of the sales.  

Just to say also that sterilisers and breast pumps are cheaper in Tesco than Boots or Mothercare.  I will buy a little at a time but will leave the big items till later.  Still feels weird buying things for MY BABY.

I hope everyone else is well, lots of  

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou so sorry to hear that your dog has gone, Take care L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, sending you     too

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Lou, so sorry about your horrible day  

Chowy and Patterdale - I guess that I must be weird but I was quite surprised to hear that you've been buying stuff. I'm only just telling people and that feels difficult enough. Can't even bring myself to buy maternity clothes, not that I need them yet. 

Just found out this evening that I have been exposed to chicken pox as  my friends daughter has just developed the spots and I saw her on Monday. I've had it but looking on NHS direct, that's no guarantee of not getting it again...if I get it there's apparently a 2% chance at this stage in pregnancy of the baby getting fetal varicella syndrome...one of the effects being brain damage. Now have to wait for 10-21 days to see if I get the pox. Just when I think I'm feeling a bit more confident about it all....

I know everyone will say don't worry too much, that never really works does it?!

Muddy


----------



## going it alone

Muddy - I know that saying try not to worry won't help you. But, try not to worry. They are some pretty big ifs. Have a word with your midwife, they will have seen this so many times and it's so much nicer to talk about these things with someone who can put your mind at rest, than reading them on a screen

Lou -     I know exactly how you feel. It will get easier and it is the right decision. If you've run out of tears, try chocolate.

Sam x


----------



## lulumead

lovely new pics of the twinnies and the baby muddy!

hope everyone is good - hope Lou & Ellis are feeling better

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam Great photo of the little ladies they are sucha credit to you.
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy   hope that you have managed to speak with your midwife and she has put your mind at rest (or eased the worry at least)  

Sam, glad you managed to sort your pic out cos that is a gorgeous pic of the girls  .

Hope all our other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

All my love again Lou


----------



## Chowy

Muddy

I spoke to my friend who was pregnant when she became in contact with a child with chicken pox, she said she contacted her GP, then saw her midwife.  Apparently the midwife had already done blood checks at a previous visit which would show if she was immune to chicken pox.  The midwife called the hospital to see if she was immune to chicken pox and the previous blood check showed that she was.

I suggest that you give this a go to put your mind at rest.

Take care

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

Lou -     , so sorry that you are still having such a stressful time, I hope the new year will bring you some good fortune.

Sam, what a gorgeous pic of the girls - they look so grown up.


----------



## aweeze

Thank you all for your kind words. Ellis and I are both much better healthwise now. I can't tell you how much I'm missing my doggy and I think Ellis is too. It's only now that I realise how much they interacted even though there was usually a baby gate between them. Ellis used to go and sit by the gate to play - I never realised that it was to be next to the dog until now when he isn't doing it anymore. He has been quite clingy the last couple of days and I'm sure he's picking up on it all. The saddest was the morning after the dog had gone. He's so used to the dog jumping at the back door to come back in when he's having his breakfast and any slightest noise at the door, he was pointing at it and emphatically vocalising for me to let the dog in. It broke my heart to tell him "doggy gone" and to see him doing the "gone" sign back to me  . 

LL - they won't let me have any contact once he's rehomed. I can only call to see how he is whilst he's with the rehoming centre. 

On a positive note, the photo is back! I will scan it over the weekend and post it on the thread for you all to see 

Chowy - good on you having the courage to go shopping already. I used to go into all the stores and see loads that I wanted to buy but could never actually take the plunge. I finally did at the NEC Baby Show which was 1 day before my 20wk scan - even then I felt I shouldn't be until after the scan but with so many bargains to be had under one roof - I just had to! 

Sam - gorgeous new pic of the girls! Glad you managed to sort it out in the end. 

Muddy - hope you are doing OK. There's always something to worry about and it doesn't get any easier once they are born either!  I had shingles when I pg with E  - I was terrified but it was all fine. 

Hello to all...... 

Lou
X


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just wanted to mention that we're planning a London meet in December if you're interested in coming? Nothing fancy - just pizza/pasta probably but here's the link to the thread and voting for best date.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167249.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx

ps hope all bumps, mums, mums to be and babes are doing well... looking forward to seeing Ellis's underwater pics Lou!


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Hope we are all well! Thanks Felix for the link to the thread about thr meet up, if I feel a little better and this sickness ever ends then I may try to come!  

Lou - hope you are feeling better now, I was so sorry to read how upset you had been.  

Well ladies, I have a little news for you! I had a private scan this morning and all is well. I also found out that I am definately expecting a little boy!   

It feels quite strange to know but nice as well too. I am very used to dealing with boys having twin nephews who I am very close to! I do worry a little about having a boy and the lack of a father figure, but I have my dad and brother in law to help out there and I also really hope to meet someone in the future, I don't want to be on my own for ever! Lou, not sure if you had any thoughts on this when Ellis was born and you found out you were having a boy?

Anyway, love to all, hope everyone is well

Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - congrats on the scan & your little baby boy  
I too have thought about the lack of a father but as you say there will be other male influences in his life so don't see it as a problem.  It would be lovely to see you if you could make it to the meet.  Sorry to hear you're still feeling sick.
Big hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh kylecat a little boy how wonderful- I always picture myself with a boy, but as long as they are healthy I don't mind.

Lou so sorry you and Ellis are having a tough time with your dog gone, it must be so hard
L x


----------



## lulumead

congrats Kylecat....research has shown that boys brought up in single household with strong confident mothers actually do very well and are more empathetic than boys brought up in male/female households!...and lots of the loveliest men I know were all brought up with strong mums and no or useless dads!!!  

Can't remember where I read this but I definitely did  

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, congratulations. How lovely you found out you're having a boy. As the others say you have good male roll models and being a strong, aware independant mum will set up your little boy a treat. 
  that you feel better & can join us at the meet. Hope you can make it too Chowy plus anyone else that might be interested. 
That low blood pressure thing you've got Chowy sounds really rough too. 
Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for your kind comments - it was encouraging to read about that research Lulu so thanks for telling me that! I am glad that I have found out as I was far too impatient to wait until the day!

They also say that boys give you worse morning sickness!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

I would be too impatient too!

x


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhhh - that such wonderful news K


----------



## going it alone

Kylecat - congratulations. They also say that boys are much more loving babies. He'll be a real mummy's boy. 

On the morning sickness front - I didn't have a bit. I have two friends who are sisters. Jo, the eldest had shocking morning sickness. Her mum, aunts and grandma couldn't believe it as they didn;t have it. She had the first boy in four generations. Her sister was hospitalised twice with dehydration due to her morning sickness and had a boy. Jo then had great pgs with her next two girls and her sister was quite poorly with her second boy. 
On the other hand I have a couple of friends at work who were worse with girls than boys.

After all that typing I think it's more a matter of genetics.

Anyway. I'm in for an early night.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Sam - that picture is adorable xxxx


----------



## Chowy

Congratulations Kylecat on your baby boy, crikey that sounds like he is here already.  Well he is sort of isn't he.  I have also read the info re boys with single strong mothers etc but cant remember where I probably have it in my file of snipits or one of my books.

Sam I think it may be genetics as a friend of mine expecting twins has been admitted to hospital twice due to her sickness, not sure what she is having yet.  But with her first a girl, she was still being sick the day she had her.  I really feel for her at the mo as she cant look after her little girl as she is being so poorly, luckily she has a very good supportive husband.

Muddy: I spoke to my friend re chicken pox.  She said that initially she contacted her GP, then Midwife and the Midwife checked with the hospital to see if her previous blood tests had shown an immunity to chicken pox, which it had so she was fine.  Worth a check.

I had a crisis yesterday too, my Aunt is in a nursing home and I visit each Saturday.  I was taking her round yesterday to see the other residents who were in bed in their rooms and one guy who we always have a chat with who is normally in the lounge said he was in bed as he had shingles.  I went asap but on my way out said to a group of the 'so called carers' that I thought it disgusting that they know I'm pregnant and didn't say that a resident had shingles as this can affect the unborn baby.  They just looked at each other and one said 'oh we don't want that do we'.  I was so cross.

I called NHS Direct (never used before) and they were fantastic, gave my details and someone called me back within 15 minutes.  Apparently you cant catch shingles from shingles as it is basically someone who has had chicken pox at a younger age and it has lay dormant in their system until they are older and come out as shingles.  You can catch chicken pox from shingles but only if you have touched the open blisters, which I hadn't, also I have had chicken pox before so this lowers my chances further.  I do worry about the hygiene at the nursing home so am going to keep away for a while.  NHS Direct really put my mind at rest.

Well everyone enjoy your Sunday and have a good week ahead.  Snow or no snow.

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Kylecat, great news that you are having a little boy  

Chowy  , what a worrying time for you. Glad NHS direct have put your mind at rest.

Muddy, hope you have spoken with someone to put your mind at rest re the chicken pox  

 Happy 2nd Birthday to Amelie and Elsbeth. Hope they both have a great day Sam  

Hope all our other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are doing okay.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Fullmoon - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.

Sam - hope you've had a lovely day with your lovely girls  

Dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Lots of Luck Fullmoon, hope all goes well tommorrow. 

Sam - didn't realise the girls had turned two - hope that they had the most lovely day!   Their photo is gorgeous, they look so sweet in their matching red dressing gowns!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------

